# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  المجموعة السادسة .... أم عبودي .. صاحبة الذوق .. بنت النوخذة

## أم عبودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بحط الجدول هني عشان يسهل الحفظ

جدول حفظ الاسبوع الاول 

يوم الاثنين 24/4/2006 سورة البقرة الايات (1 - 5 )
يوم الثلاثاء 25/4/2006 ----------------- ( 6 - 10 )
يوم الأربعاء 26/4/2006 ---------------(11-16)
يوم الجمعة 28/4/2006 مراجعة الايات ( 1-16 )



أنا ببدأ التسميع واللي تدخل تصحح لي وأنا بصحح للي عقبها




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(( ألم (1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينقفون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون ))

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ماشاالله حفظج زين وانا ببدأ لين الآية 16

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((ألم(1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين(2)الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون(3)و 

الذين يؤمنون بما انزل إليك و ما أنزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون(4)أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون

(5) إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم أءنذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(6) ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم و على 

أبصارهم غشوة و لهم عذاب عظيم(7)ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر و ماهم بمؤمنين(8) يخادعون الله و

الذين آمنوا و ما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم و ما يشعرون(9) في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا

يكذبون(10) و إذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون(11) ألا إنهم هم المفسدون و لكن لا يشعرون

(12)و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء و لكن لا يعلمون(13)و إذا

رأوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون(14)الله يستهزيء بهم و 

يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون( 15)أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانوا مهتدين(16)

[size=5]يالله اللي بتدخل تشيك و تقول  :Smile: [/size]

----------


## أم عبودي

التسميع : من (6 - 10)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (6) ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوه ولهم عذاب عظيم (7) ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله واليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين (8) يخادعون الله والذين ءامنوا وما يخدعون أنفسهم وما يشعرون (9) في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون (10)

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميعج ممتاز ما شاء الله عليج بس شي غلطتين

1- غلطه إملائية بسبب السرعه 
أءنذرتهم : ءأنذرتهم



2- غلطه حفظية 
و إذا (رأوا) الذين آمنوا : و إذا (لقوا) الذين آمنوا

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ما شاءالله تسميعج ممتاز بس نسيتِ حرف الباء في (و باليوم الآخر) و نسيتِ إلا في (و ما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم).
اليوم راحة و باجر انشالله بنسمع الآيات من 1 - 16

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( ألم (1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون(5) إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (6) ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم (7) ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين (8) يخادعون الله والذين ءامنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون (9) في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضى ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون (10) وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون (11) ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون (12) وإذا قيل لهم ءامنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا ءأنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون (13) وإذا لقوا الذين ءامنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤون (14) الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون (15) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين (16)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ما شالله تسميعج ممتاز 10 من 10  :Smile: 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((ألم(1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين(2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقنهم ينفقون(3) و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ما أنزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون(4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون(5) إن الذين كفرو سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(6)ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصارهم غشوة و لهم عذاب عظيم(7)ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر و ماهم بمؤمنين(8) يخادعون الله و الذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم و ما يشعرون(9) في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و في الآخرة لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون(10) و إذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون(11) ألا إنهم هم المفسدون و لكن لا يشعرون(12) و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء و لكن لا يعلمون(13) و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون(14)الله يستهزيء بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون(15) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانوا مهتدين(16) 


الأخت صاحبة الذوق وين؟

----------


## أم عبودي

في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و (في الآخرة) لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون(10)

(في الآخرة) هاي زياده 

انتي بعد 10 على 10 ما شاء الله عليج


أنا رسلت رسالة خاصة للأخت صاحبة الذوق بس ما ردت يمكن عندها ظروف

----------


## أم عبودي

يالله خلنا نجهز عمارنا حق تسميع باجر


وهذا جدول حفظ الأسبوع الثاني


السبت الايات (17 - 20 )

الاحد الايات ( 21 - 24 )

الاثنين الايات (25 -26 )

الثلاثاء الايات( 27 - 29)

الاربعاء الايات (30 - 32 )

الجمعة مراجعة ( 17 - 32 )

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ببدا:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
((مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون(17) صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون(18) أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات و رعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصوعق حذر الموت و الله محيط بالكافرين(19) يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه و إذا أظلم عليهم قاموا و لو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم و أبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير(2)

----------


## أم عبودي

ما شاء الله تسميعج تمام بس من السرعه نسيتي وكتبتي (الصوعق = الصواعق)

أنا سمعت من الصبح بس ما أدري ليش ما أشوف مشاركتي يمكن استعيلت وطلعت من الصفحه بسرعه ما شفت مشاركتي 

على العوم بسمع مرة ثانية 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون (17) صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون (18) أو كصيب من السماء فيه رعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين (19) يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير (20)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس نسيتِ كلمة (ظلمات) في الآية 19

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون (21) الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فاخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون (22) وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهادءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين (23) فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين (24) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ما شالله عليج ممتازة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم و الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون(21) الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا و السماء بناءا و أنزل من السماء ماءا فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا و أنتم تعلمون(22)و إن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شركاءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين(23)فإن لم تفعلوا و لن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقدها الناس و الحجارة أعدت للكافرين(24)

----------


## أم عبودي

[01]ممتازة[/01]

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون (25) إن الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين (26) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة ماشاء الله عليج 

وبشر الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا ما رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها و لهم فيها أزواج مطهرة و هم فيها خالدون(25)إن الله لا يستحى أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و أما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا و يهدي به كثيرا و ما يضل به إلا الفاسقين(26)

----------


## أم عبودي

تسمعيج تمام بس عندج أخطاء بسيطه

نسيتي ( أن لهم ) في الآيه (وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات )

كتبتي (ما ) بدل ( الذي ) في الآية (قالوا هذا ما رزقنا من قبل )

يستحى تكتب (يستحيي)


وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## بنت النوخذة

يا ربيييه دومي أغلط بس هالمرة انشالله بكون أحسن هالمرة:

(( الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه و يقطعون ما أمر الله به ان يوصل و يفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون(27) كيف تكفرون بالله و كنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون(28) هو الذي جعل لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو على كل شيء قدير(29)

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون (27) كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون (28) هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم (29) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

يؤسفني إني أقولج عندج غلطتين

هو الذي جعل = هو الذي خلق

وهو على كل شيء قدير = وهو بكل شيء عليم

أنصحج : 1. احفظي أول ما تنشين
2. سمعي لعمرج في كل صلاة في اليوم كله
3.سمعي في هذا الموقع http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=002 حددي الأيات بالماوس واضغطي بالماوس اليمين واختاري تدرب على الحفظ واكتبي الآيات بدون تشكيل عادي وبعدين سمعي هني 

أنا أصلح لج من هذا الموقع 

وبالتوفيق في المرات اليايه

----------


## أم عبودي

..............

----------


## بنت النوخذة

مشكورة الغالية ع النصايح انشالله بطبقها  :Smile:  تسميعج ممتاز

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( وإذا قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون (30) وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين (31) قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم (32) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

أنا آسفة عالتأخير بسمع الآيات من 17 - 32

((مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون(17) صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون(18) أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في ءاذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت و الله محيط بالكافرين(19) يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا و لو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم و أبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير(20) يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون(21) الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا و السماء بناءا و أنزل من السماء ماءا فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا إن كنتم تعلمون(22) و إن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله و ادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين(23) فإن لم تفعلوا و لن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس و الحجارة أعدت للكافرين(24) و بشر الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل و أتوا به متشابها و لهم فيها أزواج مطهرة و هم فيها خالدون(25) إن الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و أما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا و يهدي به كثيرا و ما يضل به إلا الفاسقين(26) الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه و يقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل و يفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون(27) كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون(28) هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات و هو بكل شيء عليم(29) و إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها و يسفك الدماء و نحن نسبح بحمدك و نقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون(30) و علم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبؤني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين(31) قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم(23)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

هلا أختي ريم الامارات أولا حياج الله ويانا في التسميع و ثانيا ألف مبروك ع الفوز في مسابقة التصوير و ثالثا ماشاالله تسميعج عشرة على عشرة  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الامارات

بارك الله فيكم 

عزيزتي ريم الامارات الأغلاط تم تصحيحها بالاحمر 00 وجزاك الله الفردوس 00




> "يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا و لو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم و أبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير(20)"
> " الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا و السماء بناءا و أنزل من السماء ماءا فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون(22)"

----------


## بنت النوخذة

> بارك الله فيكم 
> 
> عزيزتي ريم الامارات الأغلاط تم تصحيحها بالاحمر 00 وجزاك الله الفردوس 00



هلا أختي بنت الامارات هذا تسميعي أنا مب تسميع ريم الامارات  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون (17) صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون (18) أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين (19) يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير (20) يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون (21) الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون (22) وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين (23) فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين (24) وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون (25) إن الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين (26) الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون (27) كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون (28) هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم (29) وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون (30) وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين (31) قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم (32)

----------


## أم عبودي

حياج الله ريم

ويالله بنات الحمدلله خلصنا الأسبوع الثاني خلونا نشجع بعض ونواصل بنفس النشاط

الله يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ما شاالله عليج ام عبودي ممتازة  :Smile: ...و بإذن الله بنواصل بمثل هذا النشاط  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبودي

ريم ما شاء الله عليج 

10 / 10

وبالتوفيق للجميع في الأسبوع الياي إن شاء الله

----------


## أم عبودي

وهذا جدول حفظ الأسبوع الثالث 

السبت الآيات (33-37)

الأحد الآيات (38-43)

الاثنين الآيات (44-48)

الثلاثاء الآيات (49-53)

الأربعاء الآيات (54-57)

الجمعة مراجعة الآيات ( 33-57 )

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون (33) وإذ قال ربك للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين (34) وقلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين (35) فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين (36) فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم (37) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ماشالله ممتازة يا أم عبودي  :Smile: 

((قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبئهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات و الأرض و أعلم ما تبدون و ما كنتم تكتمون(33)وإذ قال ربك للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا ابليس أبى و استكبر و كان من الكافرين(34)و قلنا لآدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة و كلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما و لاتقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين(35) فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه و قلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر و متاع إلى حين(36)فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم(36)

----------


## أم عبودي

وإذ قال ربك : وإذ قلنا للملائكة (الآية 34) نفس غلطتي 

و قلنا لآدم : وقلنا يا آدم (الآية 35)

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (38)والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (39) يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون (40) وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فاتقون (41) ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون (42) وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين (43) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة

((قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداى فلا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون(38) والذين كفروا و كذبوا بآياتنا اولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(39)يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم و إياي فارهبون(40)وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم و لا تكونوا أول كافر به و لا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا و إياي فاتقون(41)و لا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق و أنتم تعلمون(42)وأقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين(43)

----------


## أم عبودي

[01]10 على 10[/01]

----------


## بنت النوخذة

وأخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي را عشرة من عشرة 
[13]والله مو مصدقه[/13]

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((أتأمرون الناس بالبر و تنسون أنفسكم و أنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون(44)و استعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة و إنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين(45)الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم و انهم إليه راجعون(46)يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و اني فضلتكم على العالمين(47)و اتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئاً و لايقبل منها شفاعة و لا يؤخذ منها عدل و لا هم ينصرون(48)

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون (44) واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين (45) الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وإنهم إليه راجعون (46) يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وإني فضلتكم على العالمين (47) واتقوا يوما لا تجزى نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون (48) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

[01]ما شاء الله تسميعج 10 على 10 استمري في التقدم والله الموفق[/01]

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ام عبودي بعد 10 من 10  :Smile:  ممتازة 

((وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم و يستحيون نساءكم و في ذالكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم(49) و إذ فرقنا بكم البحر و أنجيناكم و أغرقنا آل فرعون و أنتم تنظرون(50) و إذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وانتم ظالمون(51)ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون(52)و إذ آتينا موسى الكتاب و الفرقان لعلكم تهتدون(53)

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم (49) وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون (50) وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون (51) ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون (52) وإذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون (53) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

غلطتين بس بسيطات

1- ذالكم : ذلكم

2- و أنجيناكم : فأنجيناكم


وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس نسيتِ من السرعة حرف الياء في (فأنجيناكم)

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم (54) وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون (55) ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون (56) وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون (57) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

10 من 10 ممتازة

((و إذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم(54)قالوا يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة و أنتم تنظرون(55) ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون(56)و ظللنا عليكم الغمام و أنزلنا عليكم المن و السلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم و ما ظلمونا و لكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون(57)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ببدا المراجعة من 33-57

((قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم أني أعلم غيب السماوات و الأرض و أعلم ما تبدون و ما كنتم تكتمون(33) وإذ قلنا للملا ئكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى و استكبر و كان من الكافرين(34)وقلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت و زوجك الجنة و كلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما و لا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين(35) فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه و قلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر و متاع إلى حين(36)فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم(37)قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون(38)و الذين كفروا و كذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(39) يا بني إسرئيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون(40)وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به و لا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا و إياي فاتقون(41) ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل و تكتموا الحق و أنتم تعلمون(42) و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين(43) أتأمرون الناس بالبر و تنسون أنفسكم و أنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون(44) واستعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة و إنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين(45) الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم و أنهم إليه راجعون(46) يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين(47) و اتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا و لايقبل منها شفاعة و لا يؤخذ منها عدل و لاهم ينصرون(48) و إذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم و يستحيون نساءكم و في ذالكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم(49) و إذ فرقنا بكم البحر و أنجيناكم و أغرقنا آل فرعون و أنتم تنظرون(50) وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده و انتم ظالمون(51) ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون(52) وإذ آتينا موسى الكتاب و الفرقان لعلكم تهتدون(53) و إذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم(54) وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة و أنتم تنظرون(55) ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون(56)و ظللنا عليكم الغمام و أنزلنا عليكم المن و السلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا و لكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون(57)

----------


## أم عبودي

وألحين دوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون (33) وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين (34) و قلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذي الشجره فتكونا من الظالمين (35) فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا منها بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين (36) فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم (37) قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (38) والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (39) يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون (40) وءامنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فاتقون (41) ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون (42) وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين (43) أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون (44) واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين (45) الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون (46) يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين (47) واتقوا يوما لا تجزى نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون (48) وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون سومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم (49) وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون (50) وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون (51) ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون (52) وإذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون (53) وإذ قال موسى لقومه ياقوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم (54) وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون (55) ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون (56) وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون (57)

----------


## أم عبودي

وأنجيناكم = فأنجيناكم الآية (50)

وأخطاء السرعه 
1- اسرئيل = اسرائيل الآية (40)
2- ذالكم = ذلكم الآية (49)


[01]ممتازه (9.9) على (10)[/01]

----------


## أم عبودي

جدول حفظ الأسبوع الرابع 

السبت الآيات (58-60)

الأحد آية (61)

الاثنين الآيات (62-65)

الثلاثاء الآيات (66-69)

الأربعاء الآيات (70-73)

الجمعة مراجعة الآيات ( 58-73 )

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس زيدتِ كلمة (منها) في آية 36

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لك خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين (58) فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون (59) وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين (60) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس عندج في الآية 58 كتبتِ (لك) وهي (لكم) و في الآية 60 نسيتِ كلمة (منه)

((وإذ قلنا ادخلوا القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا و قولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم و سنزيد المحسنين(58)فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون(59) وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشر عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا و اشربوا من رزق الله و لا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين))

----------


## أم عبودي

نسيتي كلمة هذه في الآية 58 ((وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية ))

عشر = عشرة في الآية 60

----------


## أم عبودي

((وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية ))

(( فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا ))

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة وبآؤوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون (61) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس كلمة بآؤوا: باءو


بسمع اللي فاتني ما يوم الأحد و الاثنين
(( وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها و قثائها و فومها و عدسها و بصلها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ما سألتم و ضربت عليهم الذلة و المسكنة و باءو بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله و يقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا و كانوا يعتدون(61) إن الذين آمنوا و الذين هادوا و النصارى و الصابئين من آمن بالله و باليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون(62) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون(63) ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم و رحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين(64) ولقد علمتم الذين يعتدون منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين65)

----------


## أم عبودي

باءو = باؤوا (61)

باليوم = اليوم (62)

يعتدون = اعتدوا (65)

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (62) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون (63) ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين (64) ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين (64) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

بس كلمة باءو موجدوة في القرآن بنفس هالكتبة ، ممكن تشيكين في مصحفج بس ابا أتأكد و آسفة ع الازعاج  :Smile: 

والتصحيح نسيتِ كلمة منكم في الاية 65

----------


## أم عبودي

أولا لا ازعاج ولا شي لازم نتساعد

ثانيا صح في المصحف نفس الشي 

بس مثلا كلمة (صلوات) تنكتب في المصحف (صلوت) وهذي نفس الشي

وأنا أصحح لج من هذا الموقع http://quran.muslim-web.com/
أضلل على الآيات وأختار تدرب على الحفظ وأنسخ اللي انتي كتبتيه وأشوف الأخطاء واكتب لج الأخطاء
وطبعا التسميع بالكتابه غير عن التسميع الشفوي



والله يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين (66) وإذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تقتلوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين (67) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض ولا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون (68) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين (69) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

بدل ما تكتبين كلمة (تذبحوا) كتبتِ (تقتلوا)

(( فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها و ما خلفها و موعظة للمتقين(66) و إذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين(67) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض و لا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون(68) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسرالناظرين(69)

----------


## أم عبودي

[01]10 على 10 مبروووووووك[/01]

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا وإنا انشاءالله لمهتدون(70) قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض ولا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لا شية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها و ماكادوا يفعلون(71)و إذ قتلتم نفسا فادارءتم فيها و الله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون( 72) فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى و يريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون(73)

----------


## أم عبودي

10 على 10 ممتازة

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحي 

(( قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا وإنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون (70) قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض ولا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لا شية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها وما كادوا يفعلون (71) وإذ قتلتم نفسا فادارأتم فيها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون (72) فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى ويريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون (73) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة  :Smile: 

وانشالله باجر بتكون المراجعة  :Smile:

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا و قولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم و سنزيد المحسنين(58)فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون(59) وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا و اشربوا من رزق الله و لا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين(60) و إذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها و قثائها و فومها و عدسها و بصلها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذلة و المسكنة وباؤ بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله و يقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا و كانوا يعتدون(61) إن الذين آمنوا و الذين هادوا و النصارى و الصابئين من آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر لهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون(62) وإذ أخذنا منكم ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة و اذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون(63) ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم و رحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين(64) ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين(65) فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها و ما خلفها و موعظة للمتقين(66) و إذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين(67) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض و لا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون(68) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين(69) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا و إنا إنشاءالله لمهتدون(70) قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض و لا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لا شية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها و ما كادوا يفعلون(71) وإذ قتلتم نفسا فادارءتم منها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون(72) فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى و يريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون(73)

----------


## أم عبودي

((آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا لهم أجرهم )) = ((آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم )) 

((وإذ أخذنا منكم ميثاقكم)) = (( وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم))

((وإذ قتلتم نفسا فادارءتم منها )) = ((وإذ قتلتم نفسا فادارءتم فيها ))

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين (58) فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون (59) وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين (60) وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة وباؤوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله ويذبحون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون (61) إن الذين أمنوا والذين هادوا النصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (62) وإذ أخذنا ميثاكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون (63) ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين (64) وقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين (65) فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين (66) وإذ قال موسى لقوم إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين (67) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض ولا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون (68) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين (69) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا وإنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون (70) قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض ولا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لا شية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها وما كادوا يفعلون (71) إذ قتلتم نفسا فادارأتم فيها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون (72) فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى ويريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون (73) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

جدول حفظ هذا الأسبوع .. 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جدول حفظ هذا الأسبوع

السبت الآيات (74-76)

الأحد آية (77-80)

الاثنين الآيات (81-83)

الثلاثاء الآيات (84-85)

الأربعاء الآيات (86-88)

الجمعة مراجعة الآيات ( 74-88 )

----------


## بنت النوخذة

في الآية 61 نسيتِ كلمة بصلها

يذبحون النبيين = يقتلون

وقد علمتم= ولقد علمتم

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (74) أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون (75) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون (76) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة 10 من 10  :Smile: 

(( ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار و إن منها لما يشقق منه الماء و إن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون(74) أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان منهم فريقا يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه و هم يعلمون(75) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون(76)

----------


## أم عبودي

نسيتي كلمة (( فيخرج)) في الآية ((لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء ))

((وقد كان منهم فريقا )) = (( وقد كان فريق منهم))

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( أولا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون (77) ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون (78) فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون (79) وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل أتخذتم على الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون (80) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

أتخذتم على الله = أتخذتم عند الله

(( أو لا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون(77) و منهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني و إن هم إلا يظنون(78) فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم فويل لهم مما يكسبون(79) وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل أتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده أتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون(80)

----------


## أم عبودي

((فويل لهم مما يكسبون)) = ((وويل لهم مما يكسبون))

((أتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون)) = (( أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((بلى من كسب سيئة وأحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(81) و الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون(82) وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله و بالوالدين إحسانا و ذي القربى و اليتامى والمساكين وقولوا للناس حسنا وأقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليل منكم و انتم معرضون(83)

----------


## أم عبودي

نسيتي الألف في قليلا ((إلا قليل ))

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( بلى من كسب سيئة وأحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (81) والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون (82) وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني اسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله وبالوالدين إحسانا وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وقولوا للناس حسنا وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلا منكم وأنتم معرضون (83)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة

((وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم و لا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم وأنتم تشهدون(84) ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم و تخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان وإن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أتأمنون ببعض الكتاب و تكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل منكم ذلك إلا خزي في الحياة الدنيا و يوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون(85)

----------


## أم عبودي

((أتأمنون ببعض الكتاب )) = (( أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب ))

((فما جزاء من يفعل منكم ذلك )) = ((فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم ))

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم ولا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم وانتم تشهدون (84) ثم أنتم هؤلاء تسفكون دماءكم وتخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان وإن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (85) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

(( أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينصرون (86) ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعد بالرسل وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم وفريقا تقتلون (87) وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا ما يؤمنون (88) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

الآية 85 تسفكون دماءكم= تقتلون أنفسكم

الآية بعد = بعده

((أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لا هم ينصرون(86) ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب و قفينا من بعده بالرسل وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم و فريقا تقتلون(87) وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم قليلا ما تؤمنون(88)

----------


## أم عبودي

(( قليلا ما تؤمنون )) = (( فقليلا ما يؤمنون ))

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (74) أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون (75) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون (76) أولا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون (77) ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون (78) فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون (79) وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل أتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون (80) بلى من كسب سيئة وأحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (81) والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون (82) وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني اسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله وبالوالدين إحسانا وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وقولوا للناس حسنا وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلا منكم وأنتم معرضون (83) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم ولا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم وأنتم تشهدون (84) ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم وتخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان وإن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (85) أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينصرون (86) ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم وفريقا تقتلون (87) قالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا ما يؤمنون (88) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

جدول حفظ هذا الأسبوع

السبت الآيات (89-90)

الأحد آية (91-93)

الاثنين الآيات (94-97)

الثلاثاء الآيات (98-101)

الأربعاء الآية (102)

الجمعة مراجعة الآيات ( 89 -102 )

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة  :Smile: 


((ثم قست قلوبكم فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة و إن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منها الأنهار و إن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منا لما يهبط من خشية الله و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون(74) أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريقا منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه و هم يعلمون(75) و إذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلا بعضهم إلى قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون(76) أولا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون(77) و منهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا اماني و إن هم إلا يظنون(78) فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون(79) وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل أتخذتم على الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده ام تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون(80) بلى من كسب سيئة و أحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(81) و الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون(82) وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله و بالوالدين إحسانا و ذي القربى و اليتامى وقولوا للناس حسنا و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليل منكم و أنتم معرضون(83) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم و لا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياريكم ثم أقررتم و أنتم تشهدون(84) ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم و تخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم و العدوان و إن يأتوكم اسارى تفادوهم و هو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتأمنون ببعض الكتاب و تكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة الدنيا و يوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون(85) إن الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لا هم ينصرون(86) ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب و قفينا من بعده بالرسل و آتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات و أيدناه بروح القدس أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى انفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم و فريقا تقتلون(87)

----------


## أم عبودي

((ثم قست قلوبكم فهي كالحجارة )) = ((ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة )) 74

((منها الأنهار )) = ((منه الأنهار )) 74

((وقد كان فريقا منهم )) = ((وقد كان فريق منهم )) 75

((و إذا خلا بعضهم إلى )) = ((و إذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض))76

((قل أتخذتم على الله عهدا)) = ((قل أتخذتم عند الله عهدا)) 80

((و ذي القربى و اليتامى وقولوا للناس حسنا )) = ((و ذي القربى و اليتامى والمساكين وقولوا للناس حسنا )) 83

((ثم توليتم إلا قليل منكم )) = ((ثم توليتم إلا قليلا منكم )) 83

((أفتأمنون ببعض الكتاب )) = ((أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب )) 85

((إن الذين اشتروا )) = (( أولئك الذين اشتروا )) 86

نسيتي الآية الأخيره ((وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا ما يؤمنون (88)))

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدقا لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين (89) بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباؤوا بغضب على غضب وللكافرين عذاب مهين (90) وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقا لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين (91) ولقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون (92) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا قالوا سمعنا وعصينا وأشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين (93) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس في الآية 89 مصدقا= مصدقٌ


((ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين(89) بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده وباؤوا بغضب على غضب وللكافرين عذاب مهين(90) وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا و يكفرون بما وراءه و هو الحق مصدق لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله إن كنتم مؤمنين(91) ولقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتختم العجل من بعده و أنتم ظالمون(92) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة و اسمعوا قالوا سمعنا و عصينا و أشربوا العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين(93)

----------


## أم عبودي

((و باؤوا بغضب على غضب )) = ((فباؤوا بغضب على غضب )) 90

((مصدق لما معهم )) = ((مصدقا لما معهم )) 91 

((فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله إن كنتم مؤمنين)) = ((فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين)) 91

((ثم اتختم العجل من بعده)) = ((ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده)) 92 خطأ من السرعه

((و أشربوا العجل بكفرهم)) = ((و أشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم )) 93

((يأمركم إيمانكم )) = ((يأمركم به إيمانكم )) 93

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين(94) ولن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم و الله عليم بالظالمين(95) و لتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة ومن الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة و ما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر و الله بصير بما يعملون(96) قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه و هدى و بشرى للمؤمنين(97)

----------


## أم عبودي

ممتـــــــــــــــازة 10 علــــى 10

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين (94) ولن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين (95) ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة ومن الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة وما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر والله بصير بما يعملون (96) قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه وهدى وبشرى للمؤمنين (97) من كان عدوا لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال فإن الله عدو للكافرين (98) ولقد أنزلنا إليك آيات بينات وما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون (99) أوكلما عاهدوا عهدا نبذه فريق منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون (100) ولما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدقا لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون (101) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

(101) مصدقا=مصدق


((من كان عدوا لله و ملائكته و رسله وجبريل وميكال فإن الله عدو للكافرين(98) ولقد أنزلنا إليك آيات بينات و ما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون(99) أو كلما عاهدوا عهدا نبذه فريقا منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون(100) ولما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدق لما معهم نبذه فريق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون(101)

----------


## أم عبودي

(فريقا) = (فريق) 100 
( نبذه) = (نبذ) 101

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ريم الإمارات توني أدري إنج قيوانية مثلي ما شالله عليج فزت بالمركز الأول في التصوير مبرووووك
ما شالله علييييج تسميعج وايد بس في أخطاء بسيطة..

هذي = هذه (35)
منها = كلمة زائدة (36)
سومونكم = يسومونكم (49) من السرعة نسيتِ الحرف
نسيت حرف الواو في (و النصارى) (62)
لقوم = لقومه (67) من السرعة
إذ = وإذ (72)
نسيت كلمة من قبل في الآية (91)
اتختم = اتخذتم (92) من السرعة 
نسيت به في الآية (93)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

(( واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك وما كفر سليمان و لكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر و ما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت و ماروت و ما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء و زوجه و ماهم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم و لقد علموا لمن اشتراه في الآخرة ماله من خلاق ولبئس ما اشتروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون(102)

----------


## أم عبودي

بنت النوخذة حتى أنا قيوانية من آل علي :22 (8): 
بس أهلي في عيمان وألحين تزوجت من أم القيوين
وريم تستوي بنت خال ريلي 


((على ملك سليمان)) نسيتي كلمة سليمان

عكستي الكلمات ((في الآخرة ماله من خلاق)) = ((ماله في الآخرة من خلاق))

((ولبئس ما اشتروا)) = ((ولبئس ما شروا))

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان وما كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر وما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه وما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ماله في الآخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون (102) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ما شالله القيوانيات تيمعوا سبحان الله  :Smile: 

ممتازة  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم وقد كانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين (89) بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباؤوا بغضب على غضب وللكافرين عذاب مهين (90) وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقا لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين (91) ولقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون (92) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا قالوا سمعنا وعصينا وأشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين (93) قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين (94) ولن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين (95) ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة ومن الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة وما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر والله بصير بما يعملون (96) قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه وهدى وبشرى للمؤمنين (97) من كان عدوا لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال فإن الله عدو للكافرين (98) ولقد أنزلنا إليك آيات بينات وما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون (99) أوكلما عاهدوا عهدا نبذه فريق منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون (100) ولما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدقا لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون (101) واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان وما كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر وما أنزل ببابل هاروت وماروت وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر ويتعلمون منهما ما يفرقان به بين المرء وزوجه وما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ماله في الآخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون (102) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

جدول حفظ هذا الأسبوع

السبت الآيات (103-105)

الأحد آية (106-108)

الاثنين الآيات (109-112)

الثلاثاء الآيات (113-115)

الأربعاء الآية (116-119)

الجمعة مراجعة الآيات ( 103 -119 )

----------


## بنت النوخذة

لما معهم و قد كانوا = لما معهم و كانوا
وما أنزل ببابل = و ما أنزل على الملكين ببابل
يفرقان = يفرقون

(( ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين(89) بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباؤوا بغضب على غضب و للكافرين عذاب مهين(90) وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله عليكم قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا و يكفرون بما وراءه و هو الحق مصدقا لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون انبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين(91) ولقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده و أنتم ظالمون(92) وإذ اخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة و أسمعوا قالوا سمعنا و عصينا و أشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بما كفروا قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين(93) قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين(94) ولن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين( 95) ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة و من الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة و ما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر و الله بصير بما يعملون(96) قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه و هدى و بشرى للمؤمنين(97)قل من كان عدوا لله و ملائكته و رسله و جبريل و ميكال فإن الله عدو للكافرين(98) ولقد أنزلنا إليك آيات بينات وما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون(99) أو كلما عاهدوا عهدا نبذه فريق منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون(100) ولما جاءهم رسول من عندنا مصدق لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون(101) و اتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان و ما كفر سليمان و لكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر و ما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت و ماروت و ما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء و زوجه وماهم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم و لاينفعهم و لقد علموا لمن اشتراه ماله في الآخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به انفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون(102)

----------


## أم عبودي

عليكم = كلمة زائدة 91

((في قلوبهم العجل بما كفروا )) = ((في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم )) 93

قل = كلة زائدة 98

((عندنا مصدق )) = (( عند الله مصدق )) 101

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( ولو أنهم آمنوا واتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون (103) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا واسمعوا وللكافرين عذاب أليم (104) ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم (105) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس اشياء بسيطة عندج:
زيادة كلمة (وقد) في الآية 89
نسيتِ (على الملكين) الآية 102

((و لو أنهم آمنوا و اتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون(103) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا و اسمعوا و للكافرين عذاب أليم(104) ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب و لا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم و يختص الله برحمته من يشاء و الله ذو الفضل العظيم(105)

----------


## أم عبودي

ممتازة 
بس عكستي هاي الآية ((والله يختص برحمته من يشاء ))

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير (106) ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير (107) أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل (108) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة  :Smile: 

((ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير(106) ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات و الأرض و مالكم من دون الله من ولي و لانصير(107) أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل(108)

----------


## أم عبودي

10 على 10 
ممتــــــــــــــــازة

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا و اصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيء قدير(109) و أقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله إن الله بما تعملون بصير(110)وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين(111) بلى من أسلم وجهه لله و هو محسن فله أجره عند ربه و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون(112)

----------


## أم عبودي

ممتازه ريم 

10 على 10

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيء قدير (109) وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله إن الله بما تعملون بصير (110) وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين (111) بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله أجره عند ربه ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (112) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة أم عبودي  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء وهم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون (113) ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه وسعى في خرابها أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم (114) ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم (115) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة ريم الإمارات درجة كاملة  :Smile: 

(( وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء و قالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء و هم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون(113) و من أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه و سعى في خرابها اولئك لم يكن لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي و لهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم(114) و لله المشرق و المغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم(115)

----------


## أم عبودي

ممتازه بس

((اولئك لم يكن لهم أن يدخلوها )) = ((أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها ))

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون (116) بديع السماوات والأرض وإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون (117) وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آية كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون (118) إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا ونذيرا ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم (119) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

:22 (22): بالغلط :22 (22): :22 (22):

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة أم عبودي  :Smile: 


((وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات و الأرض كل له قانتون (116) بديع السماوات و الأرض وإذا أراد أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون(117) وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آية كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون(118) إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا و نذيرا و لا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم (119)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((ولو أنهم آمنوا و اتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون(103) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا و قولوا انظرنا و اسمعوا و للكافرين عذاب أليم(104) ما يود الذين كفروا أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء و الله ذو الفضل العظيم(105) و ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير(106) ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات و الأرض و مالكم من دونه من ولي و لا نصير(107) أم تريدون ان تسألوا رسولكم كما سأل موسى من قبل .......... (108) ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيء قدير(109) وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة و ما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله إن الله بما تعملون بصير(110) وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين(111) بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله أجره عند ربه ولا خوف عليهم و لاهم يحزنون(112) وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شىء و قالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء و هم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون(113) ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه و سعى في خرابها أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي و لهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم(114) ولله المشرق و المغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم (115)وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات و الأرض كل له قانتون (116) بديع السماوات و الأرض وإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون(117) وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آية كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون(118) إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا و نذيرا و لا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم (119)

----------


## أم عبودي

في التسميع الأول

(وإذا أراد أمرا) = ( وإذا قضى أمرا )


في المراجعه

(ما يود الذين كفروا أن ينزل ) = (ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل) 105

( و ما ننسخ ) زيدتي الواو = ( ما ننسخ ) 106

(و مالكم من دونه من ولي و لا نصير) = (و مالكم من دون الله من ولي و لا نصير) 107

( .......... ) = (ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل) 108

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((ولو أنهم آمنوا واتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون (103) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا واسمعوا وللكافرين عذاب أليم (104) ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم (105) ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير (106) ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير (107) أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل (108) ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيء قدير (109) وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله إن الله بما تعملون بصير (110) وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين (111) بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله أجره عند ربه ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (112)
وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء وهم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون (113) ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه وسعى في خرابها أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم (114) ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم (115) وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحان بل له ما في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون (116) بديع السماوات والأرض وإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون (117) وقالوا لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آية كذلك قالوا الذين قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون (118) إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا ونذيرا ولا تسئل عن أصحاب الجحيم (119) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

جدول حفظ هذا الأسبوع

السبت الآيات (120-123)

الأحد آية (124-126)

الاثنين الآيات (127-130)

الثلاثاء الآيات (131-134)

الأربعاء الآية (135-141)

الجمعة مراجعة الآيات ( 120 -141)


وإن شاء الله هذا الاسبوع بنخلص الجزء الأول

----------


## بنت النوخذة

كذلك قالوا الذين قبلهم = كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم
تسئل = تسأل

بنات عقب ما نخلص الجزء الأول نبغي نراجع شو رايكم؟

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((ولن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى و لئن اتبعت أهوائهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم مالك من الله من ولي و لا نصير(120) الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به و الذين يكفرون به فأولئك هم الخاسرون(121) يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين(122) واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا و لا يقبل منها عدل و لاتنفعها شفاعة و لاهم ينصرون(123)

----------


## أم عبودي

(أهوائهم من بعد ما جاءك ) = (أهوائهم بعد الذي جاءك ) 120


(و الذين يكفرون به) = ( ومن يكفر به ) 121


عقب ما نخلص التسميع هذا الاسبوع بنت الامارات بتحط جدول تسميع الجزء الأول 

وبالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## أم عبودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم ما لك من الله من ولي ولا نصير (120) الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأؤلئك هم الخاسرون (121) يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين (122) واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفاعة ولا هم ينصرون (123) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

أم عبودي ممتازة
ريم
سبحان = سبحانه (116)

قالوا الذين قبلهم = قال الذين من قبلهم(118)

تسئل= تسأل (119)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((وإذ ابتلى ابراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين(124) وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وأمنا واتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم مصلى وعهدنا إلى ابراهيم و اسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين و العاكفين و الركع السجود(125) وإذ قال ابراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلدا آمنا وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم بالله و اليوم الآخر قال ومن يكفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم أظطره إلى عذاب النار و بئس المصير(126)

----------


## أم عبودي

(ومن يكفر فأمتعه ) = (ومن يكفر فأمتعه ) 126

(ثم أظطره) = (ثم أضطره) 126

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع يوم الأحد 

(( وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين ((124) وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وأمنا واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى وعهدنا إلى إبراهيم واسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود (125) وإذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلدا آمنا وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم اضطره إلى عذاب النار وبئس المصير (126) ))



تسميع يوم الاثنين

(( وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت واسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا هذا إنك أنت السميع العليم (127) ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك وأرنا مناسكنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم (128) ربنا وابعث فيهم رسول منهم يتلوا عليهم آياتك ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم (129) ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه ولقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين (130) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

زيادة كلمة هذا في الآية 127
رسول = رسولاً

هلا بنات اسمحوا لي على الغيبة انشغلت شوي و هاذا التسميع

((ولن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم مالك من الله من ولي و لا نصير(120)الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون(121) يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين(122) واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا و لايؤخذ منها عدل و لا تنفعها شفاعة و لا هم ينصرون(123) وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدى الظالمين(124) وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وأمنا واتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم مصلى و عهدنا إلى ابراهيم و اسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين و العاكفين و الركع السجود(125)إذ قال ابراهيم رب احعل هذا بلدا آمنا و ارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم بالله و اليوم الآخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار و بئس المصير(126) وإذ يرفع ابراهيم القواعد من البيت و اسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم(127) ربنا و اجعلنا مسلمين لك و من ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك و أرنا مناسكنا و تب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم(128) ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلوا عليهم آياتك و يعلمهم الكتاب و الحكمة و يزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم(129)ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه و لقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين(130) إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين(131) ووصى بها ابراهيم بنيه و يعقوب إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا و أنتم مسلمون(132) أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد إلهك و إله آبائك ابراهيم و اسماعيل و إسحاق إلها واحدا و نحن له مسلمون(133) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ماكسبت ولكم ما كسبتم و لاتسئلون عما كانوا يعملون(134) وقالوا كونوا هودا أو نصارى تهتدوا بل ملة إبراهيم حنيفا و ما كان من المشركين(135) وقالوا آمنا بما أنزل إلينا و ما أنزل إلى ابراهيم و إسماعيل و اسحاق و يعقوب والأسباط و ما أوتي موسى و عيسى و ما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مخلصون(136) وإذا آمنوا بمثل ما آمنوا فقد اهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله إن الله سميع عليم(137) صبغة الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغة و نحن له مسلمون(138) قل أتحاجوننا في الله و هو ربنا وربكم و لنا أعمالنا و لكم أعمالكم...(139) أم تقولون إن ابراهيم و اسماعيل و اسحاق و يعقوب و الأسباط كانوا هودا أو نصارى قل ءأنتم أعلم أم الله ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون(140) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت و لكم ما كسبتم و لا تسئلون عما كانوا يفعلون(141)

----------


## أم عبودي

بنت النوخذة 


(و لايؤخذ منها عدل ) = (ولا يقبل منها عدل) 123

(إذ قال ابراهيم رب احعل) = (وإذ قال ابراهيم رب اجعل) 126

نسيتي ( يا بني ) في الآية 132

نسيتي (قل) في الآية 135

() = (قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا) 136

(له مخلصون) = (له مسلمون) 136

(وإذا آمنوا بمثل ما آمنوا ) = (فإن آمنوا بمثل ما آمنتم به) 137

(إن الله سميع عليم) = (وهو السميع العليم) 137

(مسلمون ) = (عابدون) 138

(...) = (ونحن له مخلصون) 139

(يفعلون) = (يعملون) 141

----------


## أم عبودي

سامحوني بنات باجر في الليل بسمع إن شاء الله اللي فاتني وبسمع المراجعه

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع يوم الثلاثاء

(( إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين (131) ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يا بني إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون (132) أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد إلهك وإله آبائك إبراهيم واسماعيل واسحاق إله واحدا ونحن له مسلمون (133) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون (134) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع يوم الأربعاء

((وقالوا كونوا هودا أو نصارى تهتدوا قل بل ملة إبراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين (135) قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم واسماعيل واسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما أوتي النييون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون (136) فإن آمنوا بمثل ما آمنتم به فقد اهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم (137) صبغة الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغه ونحن له عابدون (138) قل أتحاجوننا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون (139) أم تقولون إن إبراهيم واسماعيل واسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط كانوا هودا أو نصارى قل أأنتم أعلم أم الله ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله وما الله بغافل عما يعملون (140) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون (141) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

جدول المراجعه

السبت الآيات (1-24 )

الأحد الايات (25-37 )

الانثين الايات (38-57 )

الثلاثاء الايات(58-69)

الأربعاء الايات (70-83 )

الجمعة مراجعة الآيات ( 1-83 )

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس عندج غلطة بسييييطة 

إله = إلهاً (133)

----------


## أم عبودي

المراجعه من (1-24)

((ألم (1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون (5) إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (6) ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم (7) ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله واليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين (8) يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون (9) في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضى ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون (10) وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون (11) ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون (12) وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون (13) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معك إنما نحن مستهزؤون (14) الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون (15) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين (16) مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون (17) صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون (18) أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين (19) يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير (20) يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون (21) الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناءا وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون (22) وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة ممن مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين (23) فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعدت للكافرين (24) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((ألم(1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين(2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون(3) و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ما أنزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون(4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون(5) إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(6) ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم و على أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم(7) ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين(8) يخادعون الله و الذين آمنوا و ما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم و ما يشعرون(9) في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا و لهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون(10) وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون(11) ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون(12) وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء و لكن لا يعلمون(13) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلوا إلى شياطينيهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزئون(14) الله يستهزيء بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون(15) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وماكانوا مهتدين(16) مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون(17) صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون(18) أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في ءاذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين(19) يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا و لو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير(20) يا أيها الذين آمنوا اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم و الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون(21) الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا و السماء بناءاً و أنزل من السماء ماءاً فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أنداداً و أنتم تعلمون(22) و إن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين(23) فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس و الحجارة أعدت للكافرين(24)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

آسفة أم عبودي نسيت التصحيح 

واليوم الآخر = وباليوم الآخر (8)
مرضى = مرضاً (10)
إنا معك = إنا معكم (14)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل و أتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة و هم فيها خالدون(25) إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقون(26) الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه و يقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل و يفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون(27) كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون(28) هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات و هو بكل شي عليم(29)وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها و يسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم مالا تعلمون(30) و علم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين(31) قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم(32) قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبئهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات و الأرض و أعلم ماتبدون و ما كنتم تكتمون(33) وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى و استكبر و كان من الكافرين(34) و قلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت و زوجك الجنة و كلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما و لا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين(35) فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر و متاع إلى حين(36) فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم(37)

----------


## أم عبودي

ممتازه عندج أخطاء بسيطه

(يا أيها الذين آمنوا ) = (يا أيها الناس ) 21

(إلا الفاسقون) = (إلا الفاسقين) 26

(شي عليم) = (شيء عليم) 29

----------


## أم عبودي

كنت البارحه في بوظبي عشان جي ما قدرت أسمع 

ألحين بسمع مال البارحه


الآيات (25-37 )

((وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون (25) إن الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقين (26) الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون (27) كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون (28) هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم (29) وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفه قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون (30) وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين (31) قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك انت العليم الحكيم (32) قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون (33) وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا ابليس أبا واستكبر وكان من الكافرين (34) وقلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين (35) فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فإخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض ومتاع إلى حين (36) قتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم (37) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع اليوم 

الايات (38-57 )

(( قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (38) والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (39) يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون (40) وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فاتقون (41) ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون (42) وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين (43) أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون (44) واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة على الخاشعين (45) الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون (46) يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين (47) واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون (48) وإذ أنجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم (49) وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون (50) وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون (51) ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون (52) وإذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون (53) وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم (54) وإذ قلتم يا وسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون (55) ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون (56) وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون (57) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس في التسميع الأول نسيتِ كلمة (مستقر) في الآية 23

((قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم و لاهم يحزنون(38) و الذين كفروا و كذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(39) يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم و إياي فارهبون(40) وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم و لا تكونوا أول كافر به و لا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فاتقون(41) و لا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق و أنتم تعلمون(42) و أقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين(43) أتأمرون الناس بالبر و تنسون أنفسكم و أنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون(44) واستعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة و إنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين(45) الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم و أنهم إليه راجعون(46) يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين(47) واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا و لا يقبل منها شفاعة و لايؤخذ منها عدل و لاهم ينصرون(48) وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم و يستحيون نساءكم و في ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم(49) وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم و أغرقنا آل فرعون و أنتم تنظرون(50) وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون(51) ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون(52) وقد آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون(53) وإذ قال موسى لقومه إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم(54) وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون(55) ثم بعثانكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون(56)وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا ليكم المن و السلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم و ما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون(57)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

نسيتِ (إلا) في الآية 45
أنجيناكم = نجيناكم
نسيتِ (من طيبات) في الآية 57

----------


## أم عبودي

ممتازه بس عندج غلطتين

(وقد آتينا ) = (وإذ آتينا ) 53

نسيتي (يا قوم ) في الآيه 54

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((و إذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية وكلوا منها رغدا حيث شئتم وادخلوا الباب سجدا و قولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطايكم و سنزيد المحسنين(58) فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون (59) و اذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل اناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله و لا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين(60) وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها و قثائها وفومها و عدسها و بصلها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذلة و المسكنة وباؤوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا و كانوا يعتدون(61) إن الذين آمنوا و الذين هادوا والنصارى و الصابئين من آمن منهم بالله و اليوم الآخر و عمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم فلا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون(62) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون(63) ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم و رحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين(64) ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين(65) فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها و ما خلفها و موعظة للمتقين(65) وإذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين(66) وإذ قلتم يا موسى ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض و لا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون(67) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين(68)

----------


## أم عبودي

الآيات (58 - 69 )

(( وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين (58) فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا عليهم رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون (59) وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين (60) وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة وباؤوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون (61) إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (62) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون (63) ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين (64) ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين (65) فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين (66) وإذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين (67) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض ولا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون (68) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين (69) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

(وكلوا منها رغدا حيث شئتم ) = (فكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا ) 58

نسيتي (يكفرون بآيات الله ) في الآية 61

زيدتي كلمة (منهم ) في الآية 62

(فلا) = (ولا) 62

(وإذ قلتم يا موسى ) = ( قالوا ) 67

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس عندج هاي الغلطة

فأنزلنا عليهم = فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا

----------


## أم عبودي

الأيات (70 – 83)

(( قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا وإنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون (70) قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض ولا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لا شية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها وما كادوا يفعلون (71) وإذ قتلتم نفسا فادارأتم فيها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون (72) فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى ويريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون (73) ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (74) أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون (75) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون (76) أولا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون (77) ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون (78) فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون (79) وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل أتخذتم عند الله عهدا أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون (80) بلى من كسب سيئة وأحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (81) والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون (82) وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني اسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله وبالوالدين إحسانا وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وقولوا للناس حسنا وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلا منكم وأنتم معرضون (83) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة

(( قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا و إنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون(70) قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض و لا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لا شية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها و ما كادو يفعلون(71) وإذ قتلتم نفسا فادارءتم فيها و الله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون(72) فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى و يريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون(73) ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة و إن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون(74) أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم و قد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون(75) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون(76) أولا يعلمون ان الله يعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون(77) ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون(78) فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون(79) وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل أتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون(80) بلى من كسب سيئة و أحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(81) و الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون(82) وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله و بالوالدين إحسانا وذي القربى و اليتامى و المساكين و قولوا للناس حسنا و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلا منكم وأنتم معرضون(83)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((ألم(1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين(2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب و يقيمون الصلاة و مما رزقناهم ينفقون(3) و الذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك و ماأنزل من قبلك و بالآخرة هم يوقنون(4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم و أولئك هم المفلحون(5) إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(6) ختم الله على قلوبهم و على سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم(7) ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله و باليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين(8) يخادعون الله و الذين آمنوا و ما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم و ما يشعرون(9) في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون(10) و إذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون (11) ألا إنهم هم المفسدون و لكن لا يشعرون(12) و إذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون(13) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلوا إلى شياطينيهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤن(14) الله يستهزئ بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون(15) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين(16) مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون(17) صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون(18) أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات و رعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت و الله محيط بالكافرين(19) يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه و إذا أظلم عليهم قاموا و لو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم و أبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير(20) يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم و الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون(21) الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا و السماء بناءا وأنزل من السماء ماءا فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا و أنتم تعلمون(22) و إن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين(23) فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس و الحجارة أعدت للكافرين(24) و بشر الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل و أتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة و هم فيها خالدون(25) إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و اما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا و يهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الخاسرون(26) الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه و يقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل و يفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الفاسقون(27) كيف تكفرون بالله و كنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون(28) هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم(29) وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء و نحن نسبح بحمدك و نقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون(30) و علم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين(31) قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم(32) قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم أني أعلم غيب السماوات و الأرض و أعلم ما تبدون و ما كنتم تكتمون(33) وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى و استكبر و كان من الكافرين(34) وقلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة و كلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما و لا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين(35) فأزلهما الشيطان عنها و أخرجهما مما كانا فيه فقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو و لكم في الأرض مستقر و متاع إلى حين(36) فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم(37) قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم من هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون(38) و الذين كفروا و كذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(39) يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم و إياي فارهبون(40) وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم و لا تكونوا أول كافر به و لا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا و إياي فاتقون(41) و لا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل و تكتموا الحق و أنتم تعلمون(42) و أقيموا الصلاة آتوا الزكاة وراكعوا مع الراكعين(43) أتأمرون الناس بالبر و تنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون(44) و استعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة و إنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين(45) الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم و أنهم إليه راجعون(46) يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي لتي أنعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين(47) واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا و لا يقبل منها شفاعة و لاهم ينصرون(48)و إذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم و يستحيون نسائكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم(49) وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون و أنتم تنظرون(50) وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده و أنتم ظالمون(51) ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون(52) ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب و الفرقان لعلكم تهتدون(53) إذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم(54) قالوا يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة و أنتم تنظرون(55) ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون(56) وظللنا عليكم الغمام و أنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم و ما ظلمونا و لكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون(57) وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية وكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطايكم و سنزيد المحسنين(58) فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون(59) و إذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا و اشربوا من رزق الله و لا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين(60) وإذ قلتم يا موسى ادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثائها و فومها و عدسها و بصلها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ما سألتم و ضربت عليهم الذلة و المسكنة و باؤوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله و يقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا و كانوا يعتدون(61) إن الذين آمنوا و الذين هادوا و النصارى و الصابئين من آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر و عمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون(62) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما أتيناكم بقوة واذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون(63) ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم و رحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين(64) ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين(65) فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها و ما خلفها و موعظة للمتقين(66) إذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين(67) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض و لا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون(68) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين(69) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا و إنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون(70) قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض و لا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لا شية فيها قالوا الآن جئت بالحق فذبحوها و ما كادوا يفعلون(71) وإذ قتلتم نفسا فادارءتم فيها و الله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون(72) فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى و يريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون(73) ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة او أشد قسوة و إن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون(74) أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم و قد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه و هم يعلمون(75) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا و إذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون(76) أولا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون و ما يعلنون(77) و منهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني و إن هم إلا يظنون(78) فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون(79) و قالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل أتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون(80) بلى من كسب سيئة و أحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(81) و الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون(82) وإذ اخذنا ميثاق بني اسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله و بالوالدين إحسانا و ذي القربى و اليتامى و المساكين و قولوا للناس حسنا و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلا منكم و أنتم معرضون(83)

----------


## أم عبودي

ممتازه بس نسيتي (ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ) في الآية 79

----------


## أم عبودي

نسيتي ( الأنهار ) الآية 25

(الخاسرون ) = (الفاسقين) الآية 27

(الفاسقون) = (الخاسرون) الآية 28

(وأخرجهما) = (فأخرجهما) الآية 36

(فقلنا) = (وقلنا) الآية 36

نسيبتي (ولا يؤخذ منها عدل) في الآية 48

(ولقد) = (وإذ ) الآية 53

(قالوا يا موسى ) = (وإذ قلتم يا موسى) الآية 55

(وكلوا ) = (فكلوا) الآية 58

نسيتي (لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع ) الآية 61

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع المراجعه

الآيات (1 – 83)

(( ألم (1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون (5) إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم ءأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون (6) ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم (7) ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين (8) يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون (9) في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون (10) وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون (11) ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون (12) وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا إنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون (13) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم إنما نحن مستهزؤن ( 14) الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون (15) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا يهتدون (16) مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما أضاءت ا حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون (17) صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون (18) أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين (19) يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم إن الله على كل شيء قدير (20) يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون (21) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماءا فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون (22) وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين (23) فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة أعتدت للكافرين (24) وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار كلما رزقوا منها ن ثمرة رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل وأتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وهم فيها خالدون (25) إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فأما الذين آمنوا فيعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وأما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به إلا الفاسقون (26) الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون (27) كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون (28) هو الذي خلق لكم ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وهو بكل شيء عليم (29) وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفه قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون (30) وعلم آدم الأسماء ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين (31) قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم (32) قال يا آدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون (33) وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا ابليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين (34) وقلنا يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلوا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجره فتكونا من الظالمين (35) فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه فقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين (36) فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم (37) قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (38) والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (39) يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون (40) وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا وإياي فاتقون (41) ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون (42)وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واركعوا مع الراكعين (43) أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون (44) واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين (45) الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا ربهم وأنهم إليه راجعون (46) يا بني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين (47) واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ولا هم ينصرون (48) وإذ نجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم (49) وإذ فرقنا بكم البحر فأنجيناكم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وأنتم تنظرون (50) وإذ واعدنا موسى أربعين ليلة ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون (51) ثم عفونا عنكم من بعد ذلك لعلكم تشكرون (52) وإذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون (53) وإذ قال موسى لقومه إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم (54) وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وأنتم تنظرون (55) ثم بعثناكم من بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون (56) وظللنا عليكم الغمام وأنزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون (57) وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية وكلوا منها حيث شئتم رغدا وادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين (58) فبدل الذين ظلموا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يظلمون (59) وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين (60) وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نصبر على طعام واحد فادع لنا ربك يخرج لنا مما تنبت الأرض من بقلها وقثائها وفومها وعدسها وبصلها قال أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير اهبطوا مصرا فإن لكم ما سألتم وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة وباؤوا بغضب من الله ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون النبيين بغير الحق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يكفرون (61) إن الذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (62) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تعقلون (63) ثم توليتم من بعد ذلك فلولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لكنتم من الخاسرين (64) ولقد علمتم الذين اعتدوا منكم في السبت فقلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين (65) فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين (66) وإذ قال موسى لقومه إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة قالوا أتتخذنا هزوا قال أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الجاهلين (67) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا فارض ولا بكر عوان بين ذلك فافعلوا ما تؤمرون (68) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما لونها قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها تسر الناظرين (69) قالوا ادع لنا ربك يبين لنا ما هي إن البقر تشابه علينا وإنا إن شاء الله لمهتدون (70) قال إنه يقول إنها بقرة لا ذلول تثير الأرض ولا تسقي الحرث مسلمة لا شية فيها فذبحوها وما كادوا يفعلون (71) وإذ قتلتم نفسا فادارأتم فيها والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون (72) فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها كذلك يحيي الله الموتى ويريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون (73) ثم قست قلوبكم فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (74) أفتطمعون أن يؤمنوا لكم وقد كان فريق منهم يسمعون كلام الله ثم يحرفونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون (75) وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا خلا بعضهم إلى بعض قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم أفلا تعقلون (76) أولا يعلمون أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون (77) ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون (78) فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون (79) وقالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة قل أتخذتم عند الله عهدا فلن يخلف الله عهده أم تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون (80) بلى من كسب سيئة وأحاطت به خطيئته فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (81) والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فأولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون (82) وإذ أخذنا ميثاق بني اسرائيل لا تعبدون إلا الله وبالوالدين إحسانا وذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وقولوا للناس حسنا وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة ثم توليتم إلا قليلا منكم وأنتم معرضون (83) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع اليوم

الآيات ( 84 – 93)

(( وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم ولا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم وأنتم تشهدون (84) ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم وتخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالاثم والعدوان وإن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (85) أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينصرون (86) ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم وفريقا تقتلون (87) وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا ما يؤمنون (88) ولقد جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين (89) بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباؤوا بغضب على غضب وللكافرين عذاب مهين (90) وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا ويكفرون بما وراءه وهو الحق مصدقا لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله إن كنتم مؤمنين (91) ولقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده وأنتم ظالمون (92) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم ورفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واسمعوا قالوا سمعنا وعصينا واشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين (93) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

اعذروني بنات بغيب اسبوعين بسير العمره إن شاء الله بس بكمل وياكم ويوم برجع بسمع اللي فاتني

----------


## بنت النوخذة

يهتدون = مهتدين (16)
أعتدت = أعدت (24)
نسيتي كلمة (كلها) (31)
وكلوا = وكلا (35)
فقلنا = وقلنا (36)
أنعت = أنعمت (47)
نسيتي كلمة يا قوم (54)
وكلوا = فكلوا (58)
يظلمون = يفسقون (59)
يكفرون = يعتدون (61)
إن الذين هادوا = إن الذين آمنواوالذين هادوا (62)
تعقلون = تتقون (63)
نسيتي قالوا الآن جئت بالحق (71)
نسيتي من بعد ذلك (74)
فأولئك = أولئك (82)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

نسيتِ (وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم بالينات و أيدناه بروح القدس) (87)

لقد جاءهم = لما جاءهم (89)

نسيتي (من قبل) (91)

تسميع السبت (84-93)

وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لا تسفكون دماءكم و لا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم و أنتم تشهدون(84) ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم و تخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم و العدوان وإن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم و هو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب و تكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الدنيا و في الآخرة يردون إلى أشد العذاب و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون(85) أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لا هم ينصرون(86) ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب و قفينا من بعده بالرسل و آتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم فريقا كذبتم و فريقا تقتلون(87)وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا ما يؤمنون(88) ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم و كانوا يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين(89) بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباؤوا بغضب على غضب و للكافرين عذاب مهين(90) وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا و يكفرون بما وراءه و هو الحق مصدقا لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله إن كنتم مؤمنين(91) ولقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده و أنتم ظالمون(92) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة و اسمعوا قالوا سمعنا و عصينا و أشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم صادقين(93)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأحد (94-105)

قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة عند الله خالصة من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم مؤمنين(94) ولن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين (95) ولتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة من الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة وما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر و الله بصير بما يعملون(96) قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله مصدقا لما بين يديه وهدى و بشرى للمؤمنين(97) من كان عدوا لله وملائكته و رسله و جبريل و ميكال فإن الله عدو للكافرين(98) ولقد أنزلنا إليك آيات بينات و ما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون(99) أو كلما عاهدوا عهدا نبذه فريق منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون(100) ولما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدق لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون(101) واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان و ما كفر سليمان و لكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر و ما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت و ماروت وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء و زوجه و ما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله و يتعلمون ما يضرهم و لا ينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه في الآخرة ماله من خلاق و بئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون(102) ولو أنهم آمنوا و اتقوا لمثوبة عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون(103) يا آيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا و قولوا انظرنا و اسمعوا و للكافرين عذاب أليم(104) ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب و لا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء و الله ذو الفضل العظيم(105)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

(( ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأتي بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير(106) ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات و الأرض ومالكم من دون الله من ولي و لا نصير(107) أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل(108) يود الذين كفروا من اهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند انفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا و اصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيء قدير(109) وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله إن الله بما تعملون بصير(110) وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين(111) بلى من أسلم وجهه لله و هو محسن فله أجره عند ربه و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون(112)وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء وهم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون(113) ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله ان يذكر فيها اسمه و سعى في خرابها أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي و لهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم(114) ولله المشرق و المغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم(115) وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون(116) بديع السماوات و الأرض وإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون(117) وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آية كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون(118) وما أرسلناك إلا بالحق بشيرا ونذيرا و لا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم(119)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((ولن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى و لئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم مالك من الله من ولي و لا نصير(120) الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به و من يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون(121) يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين(122) و اتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا و لا يقبل منها عدل و لا تنفعها شفاعة ولا هم ينصرون(123) وإذ ابتلى ابراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين(124) وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وأمنا واتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم واسماعيل مصلى وعهدنا إلى ابراهيم واسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين و العاكفين و الركع السجود(125) وإذ قال ابراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلدا آمنا و ارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم بالله و اليوم الآخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم أضطره إلى عذاب السعير(126)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((وإذ يرفع ابراهيم القواعد من البيت واسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم(127) ربنا و اجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك و أرنا مناسكنا و تب علينا إنك انت التواب الرحيم(128) ربنا و ابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلوا عليهم آياتك و يعلمهم الكتاب و الحكمة و يزكيهم إنك أنت السميع العليم(129) ومن يرغب عن ملة ابراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه ولقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين(130) إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العامين(131) ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يا بني إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون(132) أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد إلهك و إله آبائك ابراهيم و اسماعيل و اسحاق إلها واحدا ونحن له مسلمون(133) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت و لكم ما كسبتم و لا تسألون عما كانوا يفعلون(134) وقالوا كونوا هودا أو نصارى تهتدوا بل ملة ابراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين(135) قولوا آمنا بالله و ما أنزل إلينا و ما أنزل إلى ابراهيم واسماعيل و اسحاق و يعقوب و الأسباط و ما أوتي موسى وعيسى و ما أوتي النبيون من عند ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون(136) فإن آمنوا بمثل ما آمنتم به فقد اهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم(137) صبغة الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغة ونحن له عابدون(138) قل أتحاجوننا في الله وهو ربنا و ربكم و لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون(139) أم تقولون إن ابراهيم و اسماعيل و اسحاق و يعقوب والأسباط كانوا هودا أو نصارى قل ءأنتم أعلم أم الله ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله إن الله سميع عليم(140) تلك امة قد خلت لها ما كسبت و لكم ما كسبت و لا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون(141)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

أنا بصحح حق عمري ، تصحيح تسميع يوم السبت
وفي الآخرة = ويوم القيامة (85)
أنفسكم فريقا = أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا (87)
وكانوا يستفتحون = و كانوا من قبل يستفتحون (89)
نسيت (من قبل) (91)
صادقين = مؤمنين (93)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح تسميع يوم الأحد

مؤمنين = صادقين (94)
من الذين = ومن الذين (96)
في الآخرو ماله = ماله في الآخرة (102)
وبئس = ولبئس (102)
عند الله = من عند الله (103)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح تسميع يوم الأثنين و الثلاثاء و الأربعاء

يود الذين كفروا = ود كثير(109)
نسيت (وأقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة) (110)
وما أرسلناك= إنا أرسلناك (119)


مقام ابراهيم واسماعيل = مقام ابراهيم (125)
عذاب السعير = عذاب النار و بئس المصير (126)

السميع العليم = العزيز الحكيم (129)
يفعلون = يعملون (134)
نسيت (قل) (135)
من عند ربهم = من ربهم (136)
إن الله سميع عليم = و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون (140)

----------


## بنت الامارات

انا ان شاء الله بسمع وياج حبيبتي ..

----------


## بنت النوخذة

الحمدلله....كنت أدعي ربي ان حد يكون وياي لإن زميلتي أم عبودي راحت العمرة الله يردها بالسلامة..ومشكورة اختي بنت الإمارات

----------


## بنت الامارات

ان شاء الله تعالى بكرة بسمع بقية الجزء الثاني لاني سمعت النصف الاول منه مع رماسة ..

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع مراجعة يوم الجمعة

(( وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لاتسفكون دماءكم و لا تخرجون أنفسكم من دياركم ثم أقررتم و انتم تشهدون(84) ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم و تخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان وإن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتأمنون ببعض الكتاب و تكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم إلا خزي في الحياة و يوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون(85) أولئك الذين اشتروا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة فلا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لاهم ينصرون(86) ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب و قفينا من بعده بالرسل و آتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات و أيدناه بروح القدس أفكلما جاءكم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا كذبتم و فريقا تقتلون(87) وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا ما يؤمنون(88) ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به فلعنة الله على الكافرين(89) بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بما أنزل الله بغيا أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده فباؤوا بغضب على غضب و للكافرين عذاب مهين(90) وإذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما انزل الله قالوا نؤمن بما أنزل علينا ويكفرون بما وراءه و هو الحق مصدقا لما معهم قل فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين(91) ولقد جاءكم موسى بالبينات ثم اتخذتم العجل من بعده و انتم ظالمون(92) وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم و رفعنا فوقكم الطور خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة و اسمعوا قالوا سمعنا و عصينا وأشربوا في قلوبهم العجل بكفرهم قل بئسما يأمركم به إيمانكم إن كنتم مؤمنين(93) قل إن كانت لكم الدار الآخرة خالصة عندالله من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين(94) و لن يتمنوه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين(95) و لتجدنهم أحرص الناس على حياة و من الذين أشركوا يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة و ما هو بمزحزحه من العذاب أن يعمر ...(96) قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله ومصدقا لما بين يديه و هدى و بشرى للمؤمنين(97) من كان عدوا لله و ملائكته و رسله و جبريل وميكال فإن الله عدو للكافرين(98) ولقد أنزلنا إليك آيات بينات و ما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون(99) أو كلما عاهدوا عهدا نبذه فريق منهم بل أكثرهم لا يؤمنون(100) و لما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدق لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون(101) و اتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان و ما كفر سليمان و لكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر و ما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت و ماروت و ما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء و زوجه و ما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم و لا ينفعهم و لقد علموا لمن اشتراه ماله في الآخرة من خلاق و لبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون(102) ولو أنهم آمنوا و اتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون(103) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا و اسمعوا و للكافرين عذاب أليم(104) ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب و لا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء و الله ذو الفضل العظيم(105) ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير(106) ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوت و الأرض و مالكم من دون الله من ولي و لا نصير(107) أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل و من يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل(108) ود كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على كل شيء قدير(109) وأقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة و ما تقدموا من خير لإنفسكم تجدوه عند الله إن الله بما تعملون بصير(110) و قالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين(111) بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله أجره عند ربه و لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون(112) وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء و قالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء و هم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون(113) ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه و سعى في خرابها أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي و لهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم(114) ولله المشرق و المغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم(115) وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات و الأرض كل له قانتون(116) بديع السماوات و الأرض وإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون(117) وقالوا لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آية كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون(118) إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا و نذيرا ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم(119) ولن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى و لئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم مالك من الله من ولي و لا نصير(120) الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون(121) يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم و أني فضلتكم على العالمين(122) و اتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا و لا يقبل منها عدل و لا تنفعها و لا هم ينصرون(123) وإذ ابتلى ابراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين(124) وإذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس و أمنا و اتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم مصلى و عهدنا إلى ابراهيم واسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين و العاكفين و الركع السجود(125) إذ قال ابراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلدا آمنا وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم بالله و اليوم الآخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار و بئس المصير(126) وإذ يرفع ابراهيم القواعد من البيت و اسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم(127) ربنا و اجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك و أرنا مناسكنا و تب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم(128) ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلوا عليهم آياتك و يعلمهم الكتاب و الحكمة ويزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم(129) ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه ولقد اصفيناه في الدنيا و إنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين(130) إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين(131) ووصى بها ابرهيم بنيه و يعقوب يا بني إن الله اصطفى لكم و لا تموتن إلا أنتم مسلمون(132) أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد إلهك وإله آبائك ابراهيم و اسماعيل و اسحاق إلها واحدا ونحن له مسلمون(133) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت و لكم ما كسبتم و لا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون(134) وقالوا كونوا هودا او نصارى تهتدوا قل بل ملة ابراهيم حنيفا و ما كان من المشركين(135) قولوا آمنا بالله و ما أنزل إلينا و ما أنزل إلى ابراهيم و اسماعيل و اسحاق و يعقوب و الأسباط و ما أوتي موسى و عيسى و ما اوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين احد منهم ونحن له مسلمون(136) فإن آمنوا بمثل ما آمنتم فقد اهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقلق فسيكفيكهم الله وهوالسميع العليم(137) صبغة الله ومن احسن من الله صبغة ونحن له عابدون(138) قل أتحاجوننا في الله وهو ربنا و ربكم ولنا أعمالنا و لكم اعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون(139) أم تقولون إن ابراهيم و اسماعيل و اسحاق و يعقوب و الأسباط كانوا هودا او نصارى قل ءأنتم اعلم أم الله ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون(140) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ماكسبت و لكم ما كسبتم و لا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون(141)

----------


## بنت الامارات

في الحياة... ويوم القيامة= في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة 
وماهو بمزحزحه من العذاب ان يعمر والله بصير بما يعملون 
ولا تنفعها شفاعة 
إذ قال = وإذ قال
إن الله اصطفى لكم = ان الله اصطفى لكم الدين 
شقلق = شقاق

بارك الله فيك اختي بنت النوخذة ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ..

----------


## بنت الامارات

انا سأسمع بقية المراجعة فيما بعد 

وسأكمل التسميع 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

"سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم . وكذلك جعلناكم امة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها الا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وان كانت لكبيرة الا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع ايمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم "

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميعج ممتاز


تسميع يوم السبت (142-143)

(( سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق و المغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم(142) وكذلك جعلناكم امة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا و ما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وإن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله و ما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم(143)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام و حيث ما كنتم فولوا و جوهكم شطره وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و ما الله بغافل عما يعملون(144) ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك و ما أنت بتابع قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذا لمن الظالمين(145)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

(( الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم وإن فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون(146) الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين(147) و لكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أين ماتكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعا إن الله على كل شيء قدير(148) ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون(149)

----------


## بنت الامارات

بارك الله فيك تسميع ممتااااااااااز ..

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

"قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره وإن الذين اوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون انه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون . ولئن اتيت الذين اوتوا الكتاب بكل اية ما تبعوا قبلتك وما انت بتابع قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعضهم بعض ولئن اتبعت اهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم انك اذا لمن الظالمين "

----------


## بنت الامارات

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون ابناءهم وان فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون . الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين . ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات اينما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعا ان الله على كل شئ قدير .ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وانه الحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون "

----------


## بنت النوخذة

جيدة جدا بس عندج اخطاء بسيطة

حيثما = حيث ما
بتابع قبلة بعضهم بعض = بتابع قبلة بعض

أينما = أين ما
وإنه الحق= وإنه للحق

----------


## بنت النوخذة

(( ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام و حيث ما كنتم فولوا و جوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم و اخشوني ولإتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون(150) وجعلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلوا عليكم آياتنا و يزكيكم و يعلمكم الكتاب و الحكمة و يعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون(151) فاذكروني اذكركم و اشكروا لي و لا تكفرون(152) يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين(153)

----------


## بنت الامارات

وجعلنا فيكم رسولا = كما ارسلنا فيكم رسولا 

بارك الله فيك عزيزتي ..

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة الا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم واخشوني ولاتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون . كما ارسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلو عليكم اياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون . فاذكروني اذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون . يا ايها الذين امنوا استعينوا بالصير والصلاة ان الله مع الصابرين "

----------


## بنت الامارات

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" ولا تقولوا لمن قتل في سبيل الله امواتا بل احياء ولكن لا تشعرون . ولنبلونكم بشئ من الجوع والخوف ونقص من الاموال والانفس وبشر الصابرين . الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون. اولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة واولئك هم المهتدون . ان الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت او اعتمر فلا جناح عليه ان يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم "

----------


## بنت النوخذة

قتل = يقتل
أمواتا = أمواتٌ
الجوع و الخوف = الخوف و الجوع
نسيتي كلمة (الثمرات)

ونسيتي الآية 159 كلها

((و لاتقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء و لكن تشعرون(154) و لنبولنكم بشيء من الخوف و الجوع ونقص من الأموال و الأنفس و الثمرات و بشر الصابرين(155) الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون(156) أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة و أولئك هم المهتدون(157) إن الصفا و المروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما و من تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم(158) إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات و الهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و يلعنهم اللاعنون(159)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

المراجعة

(( سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق و المغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم(142) و كذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس و يكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا و ما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وإن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله و ما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم(143) قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام و إن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم و ما الله بغافل عما يعملون(144) ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك و ما انت بتابع قبلتهم و ما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض و لئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذا لمن الظالمين(145) الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم وإن فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون(146) الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين(147) ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أين ما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعا إن الله على كل شيء قدير(148) و من حيث خرجت فول و جهك شطر المسجد الحرام و انه للحق من ربك و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون(149) ومن حيث خرجت فول و جهك شطر المسجد الحرام و حيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخوشهم واخشوني ولإتم نعمتي عليكم و لعلكم تهتدون(150) وما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلوا عليكم آياتنا و يزكيكم و يعلمكم الكتاب و الحكمة و يعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون(151) فاذكروني اذكركم و اشكروا لي و لا تكفرون(152) يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر و الصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين(153) ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء و لكن لا تشعرون(154) و لنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف و الجوع و نقص من الأموال والأنفس و الثمرات و بشر الصابرين(155) الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون(156) أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم و رحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون(157) إن الصفا و المروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم(158) إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات و الهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و يلعنهم اللاعنون(159)

----------


## بنت الامارات

فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام و إن الذين أوتوا = فول وجهك شطر وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره 
تخوشهم= تخشوهم
وما أرسلنا = كما أرسلنا 

بارك الله فيك عزيزتي 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم " سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم . وكذلك جعلناكم امة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها الا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وان كانت لكبيرة الا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع ايمانكم ان الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم . قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره وان الذين اوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون انه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون .ولئن اتيت الذين اتوا الكتاب بكل اية ما تبعوا قبلتك وما انت بتابع قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض ولئن اتبعت اهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم انك اذا لمن الظالمين. الذين اتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون ابناءهم وان فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون . الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين . ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات اين ما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعا ان الله على كل شئ قدير . ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وانه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون . ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة الا الذين ظلموا فلا تخشوهم واخشوني ولاتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون . كما ارسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلوا عليكم اياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون . فاذكروني اذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون . يا ايها الذين امنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة ان الله مع الصابرين . ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله اموات بل احياء ولكن لا تشعرون . ولنبلونكم بشئ من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الاموال والانفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين . الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون . اولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة واولئك هم المتهدون . ان الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت او اعتمر فلا جناح عليه ان يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فان الله شاكر عليم . ان الذين يكتمون ما انزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه اولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون "

----------


## بنت النوخذة

اتوا = اوتوا
نسيتي كلمة (منهم) (150)
نسيتي = (للناس في الكتاب) (159)

----------


## أم عبودي

السلام عليكم 

أنا رجعت الحمدلله وباجر ان شاء الله بسمع المراجعه وتسميع الاسبوع اللي طافني

----------


## بنت النوخذة

الحمدلله ع السلامة و عمرة مقبولة انشالله....تولهت عليج والله  :Smile:

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا و بينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم و أنا التواب الرحيم(160) و الذين كفروا و ماتوا و هم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله و الملائكة و الناس أجمعين(161) خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لا هم ينظرون(162) و إلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم(163)

----------


## بنت الامارات

حيااااااااج الله ام عبودي .. وتقبل الله منكم عمرتكم ..

والذين كفروا = ان الذين كفروا 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" الا الذين تابوا وبينوا فأولئك اتوب عليهم وانا التواب الرحيم . ان الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار اولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس اجمعين . خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون . وإلهكم اله واحد لا اله الا هو الرحمن الرحيم"

----------


## بصيص أمل

السلام عليكم اخواتي .
بغيت انضم لكم واكمل معاكم الحفظ لان مجموعتنا انسحبت عسى خير
ابغي اتابع الحفظ من الجزء الثاني لاني حافظة الجزء الاول وعلشان اقدر الحق عليكم.

----------


## بنت الامارات

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" إن في خلق السماوات والارض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما انزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الارض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والارض لايات لقوم يعقلون . ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله اندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين امنوا اشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا اذ يرون العذاب ان القوة لله جميعا وان الله شديد العذاب .إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الاسباب .

----------


## بنت النوخذة

حياج الله اختي بصيص الأمل ويسعدنا انضمامج ويانا  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبودي

> الحمدلله ع السلامة و عمرة مقبولة انشالله....تولهت عليج والله



الله يسلمج 

وأنا بعد تولهت عليج:22 (22):

----------


## أم عبودي

> حيااااااااج الله ام عبودي .. وتقبل الله منكم عمرتكم ..


الله يحييج أختي بنت الإمارات .. منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## أم عبودي

أنا ألحين بسمع اللي فاتني من السبوع اللي طاف والمسا إن شاء الله بسمع اللي طافني هذا الاسبوع

الآيات ( 142 - 159)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(( سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم (142) كذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها إلا لنعلم ممن يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وإن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم (143) قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهم شطره وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون (144) ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك وما أنت بتابع قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذا لمن الظالمين (145) الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم وإن فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون (146) الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين (147) ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أين ما تكونوا يأتي بكم الله جميعا إن الله على كل شيء قدير (148) ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (149) ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم واخشوني ولأتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون (150) كما أرسلنا فيكم رشسولا منكم يتلوا عليكم آياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون (151) فاذكروني اذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون (152) يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين (153) ولا تقولوا الذين يقتلون في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء ولكن لا تشعرون (154) ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين (155) الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون (156) أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون (157) إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما فمن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم (158) إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون (159) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> " إن في خلق السماوات والارض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما انزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الارض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والارض لايات لقوم يعقلون . ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله اندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين امنوا اشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا اذ يرون العذاب ان القوة لله جميعا وان الله شديد العذاب .إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الاسباب .



التصحيح :

ممتازه 10/10

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع يوم السبت 8/7/2006
الآيات (160-163)

(( إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وأنا التواب الرحيم (160) إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين (161) خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون (162) وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم (163) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ام عبودي عندج غلطتين من السرعة
كررت كلمة شهداء (143)
رشسولا = رسولا

الذين يقتلون = لمن يقتل (154)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع يوم الأحد

(( إن في خلق السماوات و الأرض و اختلاف الليل و النهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس و ما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح و السحاب المسخر بين السماء و الأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون(164) ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله و الذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا و أن الله شديد العذاب(165) إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب و تقطعت بهم الأسباب(166)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأثنين

((وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرءوا منا كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم و ماهم بخارجين من النار(167) يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالاً طيبا و لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين(168) إنما يأمركم بالسوء و الفحشاء و أن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون(169)

----------


## أم عبودي

ممتازه 

10/10

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع يوم الأحد 
الآيات (164- 166)

((إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون (164) ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا وأن الله شديد العذاب (165) إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الأسباب (166) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع يوم الاثنين 

الآيات (167-169)

((وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرؤوا منا كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار (167) يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالا طيبا ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين (168) إنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون (169) ))

----------


## بصيص أمل

السلام عليكم .
انا سعيدة بانضمامي اليكم واتمنى اني الحق عليكم في التسميع.وببدأ من بداية الجزء الثاني.
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق و المغرب يهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم&وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول شهيدا عليكم وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها الا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وإن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم&
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أم عبودي

حياج الله أختي بصيص أمل ويانا 

والتصحيح :
في الآية الثانيه 

(ويكون الرسول شهيدا عليكم ) = (ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا )

وياريت لو ترقمين الآيات

وعندي ملاحظه بسيطه إن شاء الله تستفيدين منها

فتوى عن قول صدق الله العظيم

قول : ( صدق الله العظيم ) بعد قراءة القرآن

قال فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين حفظه الله تعالى :
قول ( صدق الله العظيم ) بعد قراءة القرآن الكريم لا أصل له من السنة ولا من عمل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، وإنما حدث أخيراً ولا ريب أن قول القائــل : (( صدق الله العظيم)) ثناء على الله عز وجل فهو عبادة وإذا كان عبادة فإنه لا يجوز أن نتعبد لله به إلا بدليل من الشرع وإذا لم يكن هناك دليل من الشرع كان ختم التلاوة به غير مشروع ولا مسنون ، فلا يسن للإنسان عند انتهاء القرآن الكريم أن يقول : (( صدق الله العظيم ))

----------


## بصيص أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينيك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره و إن الذين اتبعوا الكتب ليعلمون انه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون(144)وان أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعواقبلتك وما أنت بتابع قبلتهم و ما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض ولئن اتبعت اهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك اذا لمن الظالمين(145)

----------


## أم عبودي

أحسنت بس عندج أخطاء بسيطه

التصحيح:

غلطه من السرعه (فلنولينيك) = (فلنولينك) الآية 144

(و إن الذين اتبعوا الكتب ) = ( و إن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ) الآية 144

(وان أتيت ) = (ولئن أتيت ) الآية 145

----------


## بصيص أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون ابناءهم وان فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق و هم يعلمون(146)الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين(147)و لكل وجهة هو موليها اين ما تكونوا يأتي الله بكم جميعا إن الله على كل شيء قدير(148)ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه الحق من ربك و ما الله بغافل عما تعملون(149)

----------


## بنت الامارات

لكل وجهة هو موليها ... اين = فاستبقوا الخيرات 
يأتي = يأت 
الحق = للحق

بارك الله فيك عزيزتي ..

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع المراجعة الايات (160 - 176 )

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

"إلا الذين تابوا وبينوا وأصلحوا فأولئك اتوب عليهم وانا التواب الرحيم . ان الذين كفروا و ماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس اجمعين .خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون . وإلهكم اله واحد لا إله الا هو الرحمن الرحيم . ان في خلق السماوات والارض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري بما ينفع الناس وما انزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الارض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابه وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والارض لايات لقوم يعقلون . ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله اندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين امنوا اشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا اذ يرون العذاب ان القوة لله جميعا وان الله شديد العذاب . إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الاسباب .وقال الذين اتبعوا لو ان لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرؤوا منها كذلك يريهم الله اعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار .يا ايها الناس كلوا ما في الارض حلالا طيبا ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان انه لكم عدو مبين . انما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وان تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون . وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما انزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما الفينا عليه اباءنا او لو كان اباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون . ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع الا دعاء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون . يا ايها الذين امنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا الله ان كنتم اياه تعبدون . إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما اهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر منكم فلا اثم عليه ان الله غفور رحيم . ان الذين يكتمون ما انزل الله من الكتاب ويشترون به ثمنا قليلا ما يأكلون في بطونهم الا النار ولا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب اليم . اولئك الذ

----------


## بنت الامارات

اسفه سويت ارسال للايات وبعدني ما خلصتها بالغلط بكمل 

" اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى والعذاب بالمغفرة فما اصبرهم على النار . ذلك ان الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وان الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد "

----------


## بنت النوخذة

مرحبا بنات آسفة ع التأخير وبسمع اللي فاتني

تسميع يوم الثلاثاء (170-173)

((وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا أولو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا و لا يهتدون(170) مثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاءً و نداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون(171) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم و اشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون(172) إنما حرم عليكم الميتة و الدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير باغ و لا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم(173)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأربعاء (174-176)

(( إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتاب و يشترون به ثمناً قليلا أولئك ما يأكلون فبطونهم إلا النار و لا يكلمهم الله ولا يزكيهم و لهم عذاب أليم(174) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى و العذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار(175) ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وإن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد(176)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

مراجعة (160-176)

((إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وأنا التواب الرحيم(160) إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله و الملائكة و الناس أجمعين(161) خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب و لاهم ينظرون(162) وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم(163) إن في خلق السماوات والأرض و اختلاف الليل و النهار و الفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع وما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها و بث فيها من كل دابة و تصريف الرياح و السحاب المسخر بين السماء و الأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون(164) ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا وأن الله شديد العذاب(165)
إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأو العذاب و تقطعت بهم الأسباب(166) إذ قال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرؤا منا كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار(167) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا مما في الأرض حلالا طيبا ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين(168) إنما يأمركم بالسوء و الفحشاء و أن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون(196) وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا أولو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا و لا يهتدون(170) ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون(171) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون(172) إنما حرم عليكم الميتة و الدم و لحم الخنزير وما اهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم(173) إن الذين يكتمون ما انزل الله من الكتاب و يشترون به ثمنا قليلا ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار و لايكلمهم الله يوم القيامة و لا يزكيهم و لهم عذاب أليم(174) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى و العذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار(175) ذلك أن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وإن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد(176)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

((ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق و المغرب ولكن البر من آمن بالله و اليوم الآخر و الملائكة و الكتاب و النبيين وءاتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى و اليتامى و المساكين و ابن السبيل و السائلين و في الرقاب وأقام الصلاة و آتى الزكاة و الموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا والصابرين في البأساء والضراء و حين البأس أولئك الذين صدقوا وأولئك هم المتقون(177) كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر و العبد بالعبد و الأنثى بالأنثى فمن ..... من أخيه شيء فاتباع بمعروف أو أداء إليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم رحمة ومن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم(178)

----------


## بصيص أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا فلا تخشوهم و اخشوني ولأتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون(150)كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلو عليكم آياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة و يعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون(151) فاذكروني اذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون(152) ياأيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين(153)

----------


## بنت الامارات

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" ليس البر ان تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من امن بالله واليوم الاخر والملائكة والنبيين وآتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل والسائلين وفي الرقاب واقام الصلاة واتى الزكاة والموفون بعهدهم اذا عاهدوا والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس اولئك الذين صدقوا واولئك هم المتقون .يا ايها الذين امنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى ان الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد والانثى بالانثى فمن عفي له من اخيه شيئا فاتباع بمعروف واداء اليه باحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمة فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب اليم "

----------


## بنت الامارات

مثل الذين كفروا = ومثل الذين ..
فبطونهم = في بطونهم ..
بارك الله فيك بنت النوخذه ولي عودة لمراجعة تسميعك ..

كتب عليكم القصاص = يا ايها الذين امنوا 
فمن ..... من أخيه = فمن عفي له من اخيه شيء
بارك الله فيك بنت النوخذه ..


بصيص امل 
الا الذين ظلموا فلا = الا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا 
بارك الله فيك عزيزتي ..

----------


## بصيص أمل

:22 (16): والملائكة والنبيين = و الملائكة و الكتاب و النبيين
ان الحر بالحر = الحر بالحر (بدون ان)
بمعروف = بالمعروف
شيئا=شيء
بارك الله فيج اختي بنت الامارات

----------


## بصيص أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله اموات بل احياء و لكن لا تشعرون(154)ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف و الجوع ونقص من الاموال و الانفس و الثمرات وبشر الصابرين (155)الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله و انا اليه راجعون اولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم و رحمة واولئك هم المهتدون(156)ان الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت او اعتمر فلا جناح عليه ومن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم(157)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

اختي بصيص الأمل ممتازة بس نسيتِ كلمة (أن يطوف بهما) (158)

عندج غلطة في ترقيم الآيات دمجتي آيتين في آية وحدة
((الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون(156) أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون(157) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأحد

((ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون(179) كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين و الأقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين(180) فمن بدله بعد ما سمعه فإثمه على الذين يبدلونه والله سميع عليم(181)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

(( فمن خاف من موص جنفا أو إثما فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم(182) كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون(183) أياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر و على الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين ومن تطوع فهو خير له وإن تصوموا فهو خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون(184)

----------


## بصيص أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان الذين يكتمون ماأنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب اولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون(159)الا الذين تابوا واصلحوا بينوا فأولئك اتوب عليهم وانا التواب الرحيم(160)ان الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار اولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة و الناس اجمعين(161)خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون(162)والهكم اله واحد لا اله الا هو الرحمن الرحيم(163)

----------


## بصيص أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان في خلق السماوات والارض و اختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس و ما انزل الله من السماء من ماء فاحيا به الارض بعد موتها و بث فيها من كل دابة لآية لقوم يعقلون(164) ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله اندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين آمنوا اشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا اذ يرون العذاب ان القوة لله جميعا وان الله شديد العذاب(165)اذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا و رأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الاسباب(166)

----------


## بصيص أمل

> تسميع الأحد
> ((ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون(179) كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين و الأقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين(180) فمن بدله بعد ما سمعه فإثمه على الذين يبدلونه والله سميع عليم(181)


 فإثمه (فإنما إثمه)
يزاج الله خير اختي بنت النوخذة تسميعج ممتاز.:22 (16):

----------


## بصيص أمل

> (( فمن خاف من موص جنفا أو إثما فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم(182) كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون(183) أياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر و على الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين ومن تطوع فهو خير له وإن تصوموا فهو خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون(184)


احسنت ولكن عندج اخطاء يسيطة مثل
نسيتي (ياايها الذين آمنوا) قبل (كتب عليكم الصيام)
وعندج بعد خط أفي
ومن تطوع فهو خير له و التصحيح(فمن تطوع خيرا فهو خير له) 
إن تصوموا (أن تصوموا)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

اختي بصيص الأمل ممتازة في التسميع الأول بس نسيتِ حرف (و) قبل كلمة (بينوا) (160)

في التسميع الثاني نسيتِ ( وتصريف الرياح و السحاب المسخر بين السماء و الأرض) (164)

لآية = لآيات (146)

----------


## بصيص أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرءوا منا كذلك يريهم الله اعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار(167)ياأيها الناس كلوا مما في الارض حلالا طيبا ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان انه لكم عدو مبين(168)انما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء و أن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون(169)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الثلاثاء (185-186)

((شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس و بينات من الهدى و الفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر و لا يريد بكم العسر و لتكملوا العدة و لتكبروا الله على ما هداكم و لعلكم تشكرون(185) وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون(186)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأربعاء (187-188)

((أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم هن لباس لكم و أنتم لباس لهن علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم فتاب عليكم و عفا عنكم فالآن باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا و اشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى اليل ولا تباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله آياته للناس لعلهم تتقون(187) ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالإثم و أنتم تعلمون(188)

----------


## بنت الامارات

السموحة ما كنت موجوده هالاسبوع في البيت ..

اليل = الليل 
تسميعج ممتاز بارك الله فيك عزيزتي بنت النوخذه ..

بسمع بعد شوي ..

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع المراجعة (177/188)
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" ليس البر ان تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من امن بالله واليوم الاخر والملائكة والنبيين والكتاب واتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل والسائلين وفي الرقاب واقام الصلاة واتى الزكاة والموفون بعهدهم اذا عاهدوا والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس أولئك الذين صدقوا واولئك هم المتقون. يا ايها الذين امنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد والانثى بالانثى فمن عفي له من اخيه شئ فاتباع بمعروف وأداء اليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمه فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب اليم .ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولى الالباب لعلكم تتقون . كتب عليكم ان حضر احدكم الموت ان ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين والاقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين . فمن بدله من بعد ما سمعه فإنما اثمه على الذين يبدلونه ان الله سميع عليم . فمن خاف من موص جنفا او اثما فأصلح بينهم فلا اثم عليه ان الله غفور رحيم.يا ايها الذين كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون . اياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا او على سفر فعدته من ايام اخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين ومن تطوع فهو خيرا له وان تصوموا خيرا لكم ان كنتم تعلمون . شهر رمضان الذي انزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضا او على سفر فعدة من ايام اخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون . وإذا سألك عبادي عني فأني اجيب دعوة الداع اذا دعاني فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون . احل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث الى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وانتم لباس لهن علم الله انكم كنتم تختانون على انفسكم فتاب عليكم فالان باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الابيض من الخيط الاسود من الفجر ثم اتموا الصيام الى الليل ولا تباشروهن وانتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين اياته للناس لعلهم يتقون . ولا تأكلوا اموالكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها الى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من اموال الناس بالاثم وانتم تعلمون "

----------


## بنت النوخذة

(( ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق و المغرب و لكن البر من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر و الملائكة و الكتاب و النبيين و آتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى و اليتامى و المساكين و ابن السبيل و السائلين و في الرقاب وأقام الصلاة و آتى الزكاة و الموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا و الصابرين في البأساء و الضراء وحين البأس أولئك الذين صدقوا و أولئك هم المتقون(177) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر و العبد بالعبد و الأنثى بالأنثى فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء فاتباع بالمعروف و آداء إليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمة فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم(178) ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولى الألباب لعلكم تتقون(179) كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين والأقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين(180) ومن بدله بعد ما سمعه فإنما إثمه على الذين يبدلونه إن الله سميع عليم(181) فمن خاف من موص جنفا أو إثما فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم(182) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون(183) أياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين ومن تطوع خيرا فهو خير له وأن تصوموا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون(184) شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس و بينات من الهدى و الفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر و لتكملوا العدة و لتكبروا الله على ما هداكم....(185)وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي و ليؤمنووا بي لعلهم يرشدون(186) أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم هن لباس لكم و أنتم لباس لهن علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم فتاب عليكم و عفا عنكم فالآن باشروهن و ابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا و اشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل و لا تباشروهن و أنتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدودو الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله آياته للناس لعلهم يتقون(187) و لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالباطل و أنتم تعلمون(188)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

جيدة بس في اخطاء بسيطة

فاتباع بمعروف = فاتباع بالمعروف (178)

إن حضر = إذا حضر (180)

زيادة كلمة (من) (181)

نسيتِ كلمة (بينكم) (188)



نسيتِ لفظ الجلالة (الله) (187)



دعاني = دعانِ

تختانون على أنفسكم = تختانون أنفسكم (187)



فعدته = فعدة (184)

نسيتِ كلمة (خيراً) (184)

نسيتِ كلمة (قريب) (186)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع السبت (189-190)

(( يسئلونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس و الحج و ليس البر بأن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها و لكن البر من اتقى و أتوا البيوت من أبوابهاواتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون(189) وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلوكم و لا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين(190)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

(( واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم و الفتنة أشد من القتل و لا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين(191) فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم(192) وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظامين(193)

----------


## بنت الامارات

ممتازه اختي بنت النوخذه في تسميع المراجعة بس هالغلطتين عندج ,,
ومن بدله = فمن بدله 
هداكم....= ولعلكم تشكرون 

وتسميع السبت والاحد بعد ماشاء الله عليج ممتااااااااااااازه وربي يوفقج حبيبتي ..

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع السبت 
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

"ويسألونك عن الاهله قل هي مواقيت للناس وليس البر بأن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر من اتقى واتوا البيوت من ابوابها واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون . وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا ان الله لا يحب المعتدين "

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الاحد 

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
" وقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم واخرجوهم حيث اخرجوكم والفتنة اشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيهفإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين .فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم . وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان الا على الظالمين "

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الاثنين 
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
"الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله مع المتقين . وانفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم الى التهلكة واحسنوا ان الله يحب المحسنين . واتموا الحج والعمرة لله فإن احصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي ولا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا او به اذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام او صدقة او نسك فإذا امنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة الى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة ايام في الحج وسبعة اذا رجعتم تلك عشرة لمن لم يكن اهله حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله شديد العقاب "

----------


## أم عبودي

بنت الإمارات

تسميع السبت : 
زدتي (و) في الآية ( يسألونك عن الاهله )

نسيتي كلمة ( والحج ) في الآية (مواقيت للناس والحج)


تسميع الأحد :

(واخرجوهم حيث ) = (واخرجوهم من حيث )


تسميع الاثنين :
(عشرة لمن ) = (عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن )

----------


## أم عبودي

سامحوني على التأخير بس إن شاء من اليوم بدأ من يديد

بسمع اللي فاتني

التسميع

الآيات (160- 176)

(( إلا الذين تابوا واصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وأنا التواب الرحيم (160) إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفارا أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين (161) خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون (162) وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم (163) إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما تنفع الناس وما أنزل الله من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون (164) ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا وأن الل شديد العذاب (165) إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورؤوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الأسباب (166) وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرؤوا منا كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار (167) يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالا طيبا ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين (168) إنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون (169) وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا أولو كان أباءهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون (170) ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون (171) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون (172) إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله فمن اضر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم(173) إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار ولا يكبمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم (174) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى والعذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار (175) ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وإن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد (176) ))
================================================== ==============



الآيات ( 177- 188)

(( ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر والملائكة والكتاب والنبيين وآتى المال على حبه ذوى القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل والسائلين وفي الرقاب وأقام الصلاة وآت الزكاة والموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس أولئك الذين صدقوا وأولئك هم المتقون (177) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص الحر بالحر والعبد وبالعبد والانثى بالانثى فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء فاتباع بالمعروف وأداء إليه باحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمه فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم (178) ولكم في الصاص حياة يا أولى الألباب لعلكم تتقون (179) كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين والأقربون بالمعروف حقا على المتقين (180) فمن بدله بعدما سمعه فإنما إثمه على الذين يبدلونه إن الله سميع عليم (181) فمن خاف من موص جنفا إو إثما فألح بينهم فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم (182) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون (183) أياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين فمن تطوع خيرا فهو خير له وأن تصوموا خيرا لكم إن كنتم تعلمون (184) شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون (185) وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون (186) أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم فتاب عليكم وعفا عنكم فالآن باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل ولا تباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله آياته للناس لعلهم يتقون (187) ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل و تدلوا بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالإثم وأنتم تعلمون (188) ))


================================================== ==============

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأثنين (194-196)

(( الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام و الحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله مع المتقين(194) و انفقوا في سبيل الله و لا تلقوا بإيديكم إلى التهلكة و أحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين(195) وأتموا الحج و العمرة لله فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدى ولا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك فإن أمنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج و سبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله و اعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب(196)

----------


## بنت الامارات

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
" الحج اشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى واتقون يا اولي الالباب . ليس عليكم ان تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فإذا افضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم وا كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين . ثم افيضوا من حيث افاض الناس واستغفروا الله ان الله غفور رحيم "

----------


## بنت الامارات

ام عبودي تصحيح تسميع الايات من 160/176
اكثرها غلطات مطبعية او املائية .. بارك الله فيك عزيزتي تسميع ممتاز 
الل = الله .. 
ورؤوا= ورأوا
أباءهم= أباؤهم
اضر= اضطر
ولا يكبمهم = ولا يكلمهم

----------


## بنت الامارات

بنت النوخذه ماشاء الله تسميع ممتاز 

ام عبودي نرد لتسميع الايات (177/188)
ماشاءالله تسميع ممتاز بس غلطات املائية عزيزتي ..
وآت = وآتى 
الصاص = القصاص
فألح = فأصلح

----------


## أم عبودي

بنت الامارات

تسميعج ممتاز بس نسيتي كلمتين وخطأ واحد من السرعه


نسيتي كلمة الحج في الآية (فيهن الحج فلا ) 

نسيتي كلمة جناح في الآية (ليس عليكم جناح ان تبتغوا )

(وا) = (وان)


=================

إن شاء الله المسا بسمع تسميع اللي طافني من هذا الاسبوع

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع السبت ( 189-190)

(( يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج وليس البر أن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر أن تأتوا البيوت من أبوابها واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون (189) وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلوكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين (190) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الثلاثاء (197-199)

((الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث و لا فسوق و لا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله و تزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى و اتقون يا أولى الألباب(197) ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم و إن كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين(198) ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم(199)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

أم عبودي جيدة بس عندج أخطاء بسيطة:

أن = بأن (189)

ولكن البر أن تأتوا = ولكن البر من اتقى (189)

تأتوا البيوت = وأتوا البيوت (189)

يقاتلوكم = يقاتلونكم (190)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

(( فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم آباءكم أو أشد ذكرا ومن الناس من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا و ماله في الآخرة من خلاق(200) ومنهم من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار(201) أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب(202)

----------


## بنت الامارات

بنت النوخذه تسميع الثلاثاء والاربعاء ممتاز بارك الله فيك الغالية ..

تسميع الاربعاء 
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
"فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم اباءكم او اشد ذكرا فمن الناس من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وماله في الاخرة من خلاق . ومنهم من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار . أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب "

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع المراجعة ( 189 / 202 )

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

"ويسألونك عن الاهله قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج وليس البر ان تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر من اتقى واتوا البيوت من ابوابها واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون . وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا ان الله لا يحب المعتدين . واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم واخرجوهم من حيث اخرجوكم والفتنة اشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين . فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم . وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة يكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان الا على الظالمين .الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله مع المتقين . وانفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم الى التهلكة واحسنوا ان الله يحب المحسنين . واتموا الحج والعمرة فان احصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي ولا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان مريضا او به اذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام او صدقة او نسك فإذا امنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة الى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة ايام في الحج وسبعة اذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن اهله حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله ان الله شديد العقاب . الحج اشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى واتقون يا اولي الالباب . ليس عليكم جناج انت تبتغوا من فضا من ربكم فإذا افضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم وان كنتمن من قبله لمن الضالين ثم افيضوا من حيث افاض الناس واستغفروا الله ان الله غفور رحيم . فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم اباءكم او اشد ذكرا فمن الناس من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وما له في الاخرة من خلاق .ومنهم من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار . اولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب "

----------


## أم عبودي

تصحيح المراجعه :

زدتي الواو في ( يسألونك) 189

(ان) = (بأن) 189

نسيتي الواو في ( ويكون ) 193

نسيتي (لله) في الآية (واتموا الحج والعمرة لله)

نسيتي ( منكم ) في الآية (فمن كان منكم مريضا )

نسيتي (واعلموا ) في الآية (واعلموا ان الله شديد العقاب)

(انت تبتغوا من فضا ) = (أن تبتغوا فضلا ) خطأ من السرعه

زدتي كلمة ( حسنة ) في الآية (يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا وما له في الآخرة من خلاق)



يا ريت أختي بنت الامارات تكتبين أرقام الآيات عشان يسهل علينا التصحيح

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الجمعة(189-202)

(( يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس و الحج وليس البر بأن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها و لكن البر من اتقى و أتوا البيوت من أبوابها و اتقوا لله لعلكم تفلحون(189) و قاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم و لاتعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين(190) واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم و أخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم و الفتنة أشد من القتل و لا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين(191) فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم(192) وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة و يكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين(193) الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام و الحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين(194) وأنفقوا في سبيل الله و لا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة و أحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين(195) وأتموا الحج و العمرة لله فإن احصرتم فما اتيسر من الهدى و لا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدى محله فمن كان مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك فإن أمنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وعشرة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام و اتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب(196) الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث و لا فسوق و لا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله و تزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى و واتقون يا أولى الألباب(197) ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم وإن كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين(198) ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم(199) فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم آباءكم أو أشد ذكرا ومن الناس من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا و ماله في الآخرة من خلاق(200) ومنهم من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار(201) أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب(202)

----------


## بنت الامارات

ماشاء الله عليج بنت النوخذة تسميع ممتااااااااااااز ..

تسميع اليوم 

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" واذكروا الله في ايام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا اثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا اثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله واعلموا انكم اليه تحشرون . ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو الد الخصام .واذا تولى سعى في الارض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد . واذا قيل له اتق الله اخذته العزة بالاثم فحسبه جهنم ولبئس المهاد "

وان شاء الله انا مسافرة العمرة وبرد بعد اسبوع او عشرة ايام ويوم برد بكتب اللي فاتني ونزلوا جدول حفظ يوم الجمعة ان شاء الله تعالى عن حفظ الاسبوع اللي بعده وطرشوا للمشرفة العامة ام اسما او صدى حنيني انها تثبته وتلغي اللي قبل .. والسمووووووووووووووحة خواتي منكم ..

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة أختي بنت الإمارات تسميعج زين بارك الله فيج....تروحين و تردين بالسلامة



تسميع السبت (203-206)

(( واذكروا الله في أيام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه و من تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون(203) ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا و يشهد الله على ما في قلبه و هو ألد الخصام(204) وإذا سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها و يهلك الحرث و النسل و الله لا يحب الفساد(205) وإذا قيل له اتق الله أخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم و لبئس المهاد(206)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأحد (207-210)

(( ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله إن الله رؤوف بالعباد(207) يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا في السلم كافة و لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين(208) فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم(209) هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام و الملائكة و قضي الأمر و إلى الله ترجعى الأمور(210)

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع يوم الجمعه 

الآيات (189 - 202)

(( يسألونك عن الأهله قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج وليس البر بأن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر من اتقى واتوا البيوت من أبوابها واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون (189) وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين (190) واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتوهم واخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم والفتنة أشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم ذلك جزاء الكافرين (191) فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم (192) واقتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين (193) الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليهم بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين (194) وانفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكه وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين (195) وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدى ولا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدى محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك فإذا أمنتم .... بالعمرة إلى الحج ما استيسر من الهدى فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب (196) الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى واتقون يا أولى الألباب (197) ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا من فضل ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم وإن كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين (198) وأفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا إن الله غفور رحيم (199) فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم آبائكم أو أشد ذكرا فمن الناس من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنا وما له في الآخرة من خلاق (200) ومن الناس من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار (201) أولئك لهم ما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب (202) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأثنين (211-213)

((سل بني إسرائيل كم آتيناهم من آية بينة ومن يبدل نعمة الله فإن الله شديد العقاب(211) زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا و يسخرون من الذين آمنوا و الذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب(212) كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين و منذرين و انزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه و ما اختلف فيه إلا الذين أتوه من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات بغيا بينهم ويهدى الله لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه و الله.....(213)

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع السبت

الآيات ( 203 - 206)

(( واذكروا الله في أيام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون (203) ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الل على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام (204) وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد (205) وإذا قيل له اتق الله أخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم ولبئس المهاد (206) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

بنت النوخذة

تصحيح تسميعج 
تسميعج جيد بس نسيتي بعض الآيات

نسيتي ( من بعد ما جاءته ) في الآية رقم 211

(أتوه) = (أوتوه) الآية 213

(ويهدي الله ) = (فهدى الله الذين آمنوا) الآية 213

...... = ( يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم) الآية 213

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح تسميع ام عبودي ليوم الجمعة:

ذلك = كذلك (191)

عليهم = عليه (194)

..... = فمن تمتع (196)

ما استيسر = فما استيسر (196)

نسيتِ كلمة (الحج) (197)

من فضل ربكم = فضلا من ربكم (198)

وأفيضوا = ثم أفيضوا (199)

نسيت لفظ الجلالة (الله) (199)

الدنا = الدنيا (200) من السرعة

ومن الناس = ومنهم (201)

نسيت كلمة (نصيب) (202)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميعج ممتاز بس من السرعة نسيتي الهاء في لفظ الجلالة الل = الله

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الثلاثاء (214-215)

(( أم حسبتم أن تدخلو الجنة و لما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء و الضراء و زلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول و الذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله ألا إن نصر الله قريب(214) يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير فللوالدين و الأقربين و اليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل وما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله به عليم(215)

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع الاحد 

الآيات (207 - 210)

(( ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله والله رؤوف بالعباد (207) يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا في السلم كافة ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين (208) فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم (209) هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام والملائكة وقضي الأمر وإلى الله ترجع الأمور (210) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع المراجعة (203-217)

((واذكروا الله في أيام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون(203) ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام(204) وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد(205) وإذا قيل له اتق الله أخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم ولبئس المهاد(206) ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله والله رؤوف بالعباد(207) يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا في السلم كافة ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين(208) فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم(209) هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام والملائكة وقضي الأمر وإلى الله ترجع الأمور(210) سل بني اسرائيل كم آتيناهم من آية بينة ومن يبدل نعمة الله من بعد ما جاءته فإن الله شديد العقاب(211) زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا ويسخرون من الذين آمنوا والذين فوقهم يوم القيامة والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب(212) كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين وأنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه وما اختلف فيه إلا الذين آتوه من بعد جاءتهم البينات بغيا بينهم فهدى الله الذين آمنوا لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم(213) أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة و لما يأتكم مثل الذين من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله ألا إن نصر الله قريب(214) يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير فللوادين والأقربين واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل وما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله به عليم(215) كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون(216) يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام وإخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله والفتنة أكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم ومن يرتد من عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(217)

----------


## أم عبودي

تصحيح المراجعه ممتازه بس عندج أخطاء من السرعه ونسيتي بعض الكلمات


نسيتي (اتقوا) في الآية رقم 212

(أتوه) = (أوتوه) الآية 213

نسيتي (ما) في الآية (من بعد ما جاءتهم) 213

نسيتي (خلوا) في الآية (مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم) 214

نسيتي ( إن استطاعوا) في الآية (دينكم إن استطاعوا ومن يرتد ) 217

(من) = (منكم) 217

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع مراجعة الجمعه الآيات (203 - 217)



اذكروا الله في أيام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر في يومين فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون (203) ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام (204) وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد (205) وإذا قيل له اتق الله أخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم ولبئس المهاد (206) ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله والله رؤوف بالعباد (207) يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا في السلم كافة ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين (208) فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم (209) هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام والملائكة وقضي الأمر وإلى الله ترجع الأمور (210) سل بني اسرائيل كم آتيناهم من آية بينه ومن يبدل نعمة الله من بعد ما جاءته فإن الله شديد العقاب (211) زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا ويسخرون من الذين آمنوا والذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب (212) كان الناس أمة واحده فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين وأنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكموا بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه وما اختلفوا فيه إلا الذين أوتوه من بعد ما جائتهم البينات بغيا بينهم فهدى الله الذين آمنوا لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم (213) أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم الضراء والبأساء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول ومن معه متى يأتي نصر الله ألا إن نصر الله قريب (214) يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير فللوالدين والأقربين واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل وما تفععلوا من خير يعلمه الله (215) كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وانت لا تعلمون (216) يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام واخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله والفتنة أكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم فيه حتى يردوكم عن إيمانكم إن استطاعوا فمن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (217) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع السبت (218 - 219)

(( إن الذين آمنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمت الله والله غفور رحيم (218) يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيها إثم كبير ومنافع للناس وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله الآيات لكم لعلكم تتفكرون (219) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

وتسميع الأحد ممتاز

متازة بس أخطاء بسيييطة في تسميع المراجعة

نسيتي حرف (و) في البداية

ومن تأخر في يومين = ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه (203)

جائتهم = جاءتهم (213)

تفععلوا = تفعلوا (215) من السرعة

يعلمه الله = فإن الله به عليم (215)

عن إيمانكم = عن دينكم (217)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

بس غلطة وحدة بسييييطة

فيها = فيهما (219)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع السبت (218-219)

((إن الذين آمنوا و الذين هاجروا و جاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمت الله و الله غفور رحيم(218) ويسألونك عن الخمر و الميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير و منافع للناس و إثمهما أكبر منفعهما ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون(219)

----------


## أم عبودي

ممتازه بس عندج أخطاء بسيطه

زدتي (و) في ( يسألونك ) 219 

(أكبر منفعهما) = (أكبر من نفعهما) 219 خطأ من السرعه

----------


## أم عبودي

الأحد (220 - 221)

(( في الدنيا والآخرة ويسألونك عن اليتامى قل إصلاح لهم خير وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم (220) ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو أعجبتكم ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون إلى النار والله يدعو إلى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين آياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون ))

----------


## أم عبودي

الاثنين ( 222 - 224 )

(( ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فاتوهن من حيث أمركم الله إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين (222) نساءكم حرث لكم فاتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين (223) ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا بين الناس والله سميع عليم (224) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

أختي ام عبودي حرف الواو موجود في الآية 219 (ويسألونك)

تسميع الأحد(220-221)

((في الدنيا و الآخرة ويسألونك عن اليتامى قل إصلاح لهم خير وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم(220) ولاتنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو أعجبتكم ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون إلى النار و الله يدعو إلى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين آياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون(221)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأثنين (222-224)

(( ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض و لا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين(222) نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين(223) ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا بين الناس والله سميع عليم(224)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

عندج اغلاط بسيييييطة:

نسيتِ (والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح) (220)

نساءكم = نساؤكم (223)

----------


## أم عبودي

أنا قصدي الواو اللي كتبتيها في الآية (يسألونك عن الخمر و الميسر)

تسميعج ليوم الأحد والاثنين : ممتازه ما شاء الله

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع الثلاثاء الآيات (225 - 228)

((لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم (225) للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاؤوا فإن الله غفور رحيم (226) وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم (227) والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء ولا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وبعولتهن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحا ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة والله عزيز حكيم(228) ))

----------


## بنت الامارات

حبيت اسلم عليكم وأقولكم ..
الله يعطيكم العافية ويبارك فيكم ..
وبرد اسمع كل اللي فاتني ان شاء الله تعالى ..

----------


## بنت النوخذة

الحمدلله على السلامة اختي بنت الامارات عمرة مقبولة  :Smile: 

أم عبودي اسمحيلي على الحرف (و) مادري كيف اشلقت عيوني  :Smile: 

وتسميعج ممتاز


تسميع الثلاثاء (225-228)

(( لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في إيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم(225) للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاؤا فإن الله غفور رحيم(226) وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم(227) والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء ولا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وبعولتهن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحا ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة إن الله عزيز حكيم(228)

----------


## أم عبودي

الحمدلله على السلامه بنت الامارات وعمره مقبوله إن شاء الله

تصحيح تسميع بنت النوخذه ممتازه بس جنج ما تحبين الواو هههههه : 
نسيتي الواو (فاؤا) = (فاؤوا) 226
نسيتي الواو (والله عزيز حكيم) 228

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع الأربعاء الآيات (229 - 230)

((الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح باحسان ولا يحل لكم أن تأخذوا مما أتيتموهن شيئا إلا أن يخافا ألا يقيما حدود الله فإن خافا ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون (229) فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون (230) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع المراجعه الآيات (218 - 230)

(( إن الذين آمنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمت الله والله غفور رحيم (218) يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما اثم كبير ومنافع للناس واثمهما أكبر من نفعهما ويسألنك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون (219) في الدنيا والآخرة ويسألونك عن اليتامى قل اصلاح لهم خير وان تخالطوهم فاخوانكم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم (220) ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو أعجبتكم ولا تنحكوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون إلى النار والله يدعو إلى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين آياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون (221) ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فاتوهن من حيث أمركم الله إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين (222) نساؤكم حرث لكم فاتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين (223) ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا والله سميع عليم (224) لا يؤاخذك الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم (225) للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاؤوا فإن الله غفور رحيم (226) وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم (227) والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروؤ ولا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وبعولتهن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا اصلاحا ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة والله عزيز حكيم (228) الطلاق مرتان فامساك بمعروف أو تسريح باحسان ولا يحل لكم أن تأخذوا مما أتيتموهن شيئا إلا أن يخافا ألا يقيما حدود الله فإن خافا ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون (229) فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون (230) ))

----------


## سويدية عسل

الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الايات من (203/217)
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" واذكروا الله في ايام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا اثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا اثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله واعلموا انكم اليه تحشرون . ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو الد الخصام . واذا تولى في الارض سعى فيها ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد . وإذا قيل له اتق الله اخذته العزة بالاثم فحسبه جهنم ولبئس المهاد . ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله والله رؤوف بالعباد .يا ايها الناس ادخلوا في السلم كافة ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان انه لكم عدو مبين . فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا الله عزيز حكيم .هل ينظرون الان ان يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام والملائكة وقضي الامر والى الله ترجع الامور .سل بني اسرائيل كم آتيناهم من اية ومن يبدل نعمة الله من بعد ما جاءته فإن الله شديد العقاب . زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا ويسخرون من الذين امنوا والذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب . كان الناس امة واحد فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين وانزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه وما اختلف فيه الا الذين اوتوه من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات بغيا بينهم فهدى الله الذين امنوا لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه والله يهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم . ام حسبتم ان تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء حتى يقول الرسول والذين امنوا معه متى نصر الله الا ان نصر الله قريب .يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما انفقتم من خير فللوالدين والاقربين واليتامي والمساكين وابن السبيل وما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله به عليم .كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى ان تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وانتم لا تعلمون . يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام واخراج اهله منه اكبر عند الله والفتنة اكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم ان استطاعوا ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت اعمالهم في الدنيا والاخرة وأولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون "

----------


## بنت الامارات

بارك الله فيك ام عبودي .. تسميع ممتاز ماشاء الله لكن غلطتين املائية ..
ويسألنك = يسألونك 
ولا تنحكوا = ولا تنكحوا

----------


## أم عبودي

ممتازه بس عندج بعض الأخطاء :

(واذا تولى في الارض سعى فيها ) = (واذا تولى سعى في الارض ليفسد فيها ) 205

(يا ايها الناس ) = (يا أيها الذين آمنوا ) 208

نسيتي أن في الآية (فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم ) 209

نسيتي (بينه) في الآية (كم آتيناهم من اية بينه) 211

نسيتي (وزلزلوا) في الآية (مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا ) 214

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع يوم المراجعة (218-230)

(( إن الذين آمنوا و الذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمت الله والله غفور رحيم(218) يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع للناس وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يريكم الله آياته لعلكم تتفكرون(219) في الدنيا والآخرة ويسألونك عن اليتامى قل إصلاح لهم خير وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم(220) ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن و لأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو أعجبتكم ولا تنكحوا المشؤكين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون إلى النار والله يدعوا إلى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه كذلك يبين الله آياته للناس لعلهم يهتدون(221) ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين(222) نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين(223) ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا والله سميع عليم(224) لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم(225) للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاؤوا فإن الله غفور رحيم(226) وإن عزموا الطلاق فالله سميع عليم(227) والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء ولا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله و اليوم الآخر وبعولتهن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحا ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف و للرجال عليهن درجة والله عزيز حكيم(228) الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أوتسريح بإحسان فلا يحل لكم أن تأخذوا شيئا مما آتيتموهن إلا أن يخافا ألا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون(229) فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون(230)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع السبت (231-232)

((وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فإمسكوهن بمعروف أو سرحوهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضرار لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ولا تتخذوا آيات الله هزوا واذكروا نعمت الله عليكم و ما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمة يعظكم به واتقوا واعلوا أن الله بكل شيء عليم(231) وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن إن تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذلك يوعظ به لمن كان منكم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ذلكم أزكى لكم وأطهر والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون(232)

----------


## أم عبودي

تصحيح المراجعه :

( يريكم الله آياته ) = ( يبين الله لكم الآيات ) 219

(كذلك يبين الله آياته ) = ( ويبين آياته ) 221

(يهتدون ) = (يتذكرون ) 221

نسيتي ( بين الناس ) في الآية (وتصلحوا بين الناس ) 224

(فالله ) = (فإن الله) 227

(فلا يحل ) = (ولا يحل) 229

(أن تأخذوا شيئا مما آتيتموهن ) = (أن تأخذوا مما آتيتموهن شيئا ) 229

----------


## أم عبودي

تصحيح تسميع السبت :

(ضرار) = (ضرارا) 231

نسيتي (الله) في الآية (واتقوا الله ) 231

(إن تراضوا ) = (إذا تراضوا) 232

(لمن كان ) = (من كان) 232

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع السبت الآيات (231 - 232)

((وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فامسكوهن بمعروف أو سرحوهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضرارا لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ولا تتخذوا آيات الله هزوا واذكروا نعمت الله عليكم وما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمة يعظكم به واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بكل شيء عليم (231) وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن إذا تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذلك يوعظ من كان منكم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ذلكم أزكى لكم وأطهر والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون (232) ))

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع الأحد (233)

((والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعة وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف لا تكلف نفسا إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها ولا مولود له بولده وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك فإن أرادا فصالا عن تراض منهما وتشاور فلا جناح عليهما وإن أرادتم أن تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليكم إذا سلمتم ما آتيتم بالمعروف واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بصير بما تعملون (233)))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

في التسميع الأول نسيتِ (به) (232)

أرادتم = أردتم (233) من السرعة

أن الله بصير بما تعملون = أن الله بما تعملون بصير (233)



تسميع الأحد (233)

(( والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعة وعلى المولود له رزقهن كسوتهن بالمعروف لا تكلف نفس إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولودها ولا مولود له بولده وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك وإن أرادا فصالا عن تراض بينهما وتشاور فلا جناح عليهما وإن أردتم أن تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليكم أن تسلموا ما آتيتم بالمعروف واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بصير بما تعلمون(233)

----------


## أم عبودي

التصحيح :

(وإن أرادا) = (فإن أرادا) 

(بينهما) = (منهما)

(أن تسلموا) = (إذا سلمتم)

(بصير بما تعلمون) = ( بما تعملون بصير )

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الايات (218/230)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
"ان الذين امنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله اولئك يرجون رحمت الله والله غفور رحيم . يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما اثم كبير ومنافع للناس واثمهما اكبر من نفعهما ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الايات لعلكم تتفكرون . في الدنيا والاخرة ويسألونك عن اليتامى قل اصلاح لهم خير وان تخالطوهم فإخوانهم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم إن الله عزيز حكيم . ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولواعجبتكم ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير ولو اعجبكم اولئك يدعون الى النار والله يدعوا الى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين اياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون . ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو اذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرون فإذا تطهرن فآتوهن من حيث امر الله ان الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين . نساؤكم حرث لكم فآتوا نساؤكم حرث لكم فآتوا حرثكم انى شئتم وقدموا لانفسكم واتقوا الله واعلموا انكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين . ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لايمانكم ان تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا بين الناس والله سميع عليم . لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغوا في ايمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور رحيم . للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص اربعة اشهر فإن فاءوا فإن الله غفور رحيم . وان عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم . والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء ولا يحل لهن ان يكتمن ما خلق الله في ارحامهن ان كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر وبعولتهن احق بردهن في ذلك ان ارادوا اصلاحا ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة والله عزيز حكيم . الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف او تسريح بإحسان ولا يحل لكم ان تأخذوا مما اتيتموهن الا انا يخافا الا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم الا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدودها ومن يتعد حدود الله فاولئك هم الظالمون . فان طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فان طلقها فلا جناح عليه ان يتراجعا ان ظنا ان يقيما حدود الله تلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون "

----------


## أم عبودي

التصحيح:

(فإخوانهم) = (فإخوانكم) 220

نسيتي (من مشرك) في الآية (ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ) 221

(يطهرون) = (يطهرن) 222

(امر) = (أمركم) 222

(غفور رحيم) = (غفور حليم) 225

نسيتي (شيئا) في الآية (مما اتيتموهن شيئا) 229

(عليه) = (عليهما) 230

نسيتي (و) في كلمة (وتلك) 230

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع الاثنين (234 - 235)

((والذين يوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا فإذا بلغن أجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف والله بما تعملون خبير (234) ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن ولكن لا تواعدوهن سرا إلا أن تقولوا قولا معروفا ولا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه واعلموا أن الله غفور حليم (235) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس من السرعة عندج هاي الغلطة:

يوفون = يتوفون



تسميع الثلاثاء (234-235)

(( والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا فإذا بلغن أجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف والله بما تعملون خبير(234) ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن ولكن لا تواعدوهن سرا إلا أن تقولوا قولا معروفا ولا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه واعلموا أن الله غفور حليم(235)

----------


## أم عبودي

ممتازه ما شاء الله

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع الثلاثاء الآيات (236 - 237)

(( لا جناح عليكم إن طلقتم النساء ما لم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضه ومتعوهن على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المحسنين (236) وإن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضه فنصف ما فرضتم إلا أن يعفون أو يعفو الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وأن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم إن الله بما تعملون بصير (237) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس من السرعة كتبتي (أفرب = أقرب)



تسميع الأربعاء (236-237)

(( لا جناح عليكم إن طلقتم النساء ما لم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضة ومتعوهن على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المحسنين(236) وإن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضة فنصف ما فرضتم إلا أن يعفون أو يعفوا الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وأن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى........ إن الله بما تعملون بصير(237)

----------


## أم عبودي

أولا انتي قصدج تسميع الثلاثاء

ثانيا تسميعج تمام بس الآية اللي نسيتيها (.........) = (ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم)

----------


## أم عبودي

تسميع الأربعاء الآيات (238 - 242)

(( حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين (238) فإن خفتم فرجالا أو ركبانا فإذا أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون (239) والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا وصية لأزواجهم متاعا إلى الحول غير إخراج فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن من معروف والله عزيز حكيم (240) وللمطلقات متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المتقين (241) كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون (242) ))

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة  :Smile: 


تسميع الأربعاء (238-242)

(( حافظوا على الصلوات و الصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين(238) فإن خفتم فرجالا أو ركبانا وإن أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون(239) والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا وصية لأزواجهم متاعا إلى الحول غير إخراج فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم في ما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف والله عزيز حكيم(240) وللمطلقات متاع بالمعروف حقا على المتقين(241) كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون(242)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الايات (231/242)
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
" وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن اجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف ان سرحوهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضرارا لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ولا تتخذوا ايات الله هزوا واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم وما انزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمة يعظكم به واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله بكل شئ عليم . واذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن اجلهن فلا تعضلوهن ان ينكحن ازواجهن اذا تراضوا بالمعروف ذلك يوعظ به من كان منكم يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر ذلك ازكى لكم واطهر والله يعلم وانتم لا تعلمون . والوالدات يرضعن اولادهن حولين كاملين لمن اراد ان يتم الرضاعة وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف لا تكلف نفس الا وسعها ولا تضار والدة بولدها ولا مولود له بولده وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك فإن ارادا فصالا عن تراض منهما وتشاور فلا جناح عليهما وان اردتم ان تسترضعوا اولادهكم فلا جناح عليكم اذا سلمتم ما اتيتم بالمعروف واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله بما تعملون بصير . والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون ازواجكم يتربصن بأنفسهن اربعة اشهر وعشرا فإذا بلغن اجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في انفسهن بالمعروف والله بما تعملون خبير . ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء او اكننتم في انفسكم علم الله انكم ستذكرونهن ولكن لا تواعدوهن سرا الا ان تقولوا قولا معروفا ولا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب اجله واعلموا الله يعلم ما في انفسكم فاحذروه واعلموا ان الله غفور حليم . لا جناح عليكم ان طلقتم النساء مالم تمسوهن او تفرضوا لهن فريضة ومتعوهن على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المحسنين . وان طلقتموهن من قبل ان تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضة فنصف ما فرضتم الا ان يعفو او يعفو الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وان تعفوا اقرب للتقوى ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم ان الله بما تعملون بصير . حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين . فإن خفتم فرجالا او ركبانا فإذا امنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم مالم تكونوا تعلمون . والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون ازواجا وصية لازواجهم متاعا الى الحول غير اخراج فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في انفسهن من معروف والله عزيز حكيم . وللمطلقات متاعا بالمعروف على المتقين . كذلك يبين الله لكم ءاياته لعلكم تعقلون "

----------


## بنت الامارات

بنت النوخذه ممتازه بس عندج غلطه 
وإن أمنتم = فإذا أمنتم

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع المراجعة (231-242)

(( وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أو سرحوهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضرار لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ولاتتخذوا آيات الله هزوا واذكروا نعمت الله عليكم وما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمة يعظكم به واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بكل شيء عليم(231) وإن طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن إن تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذلك يوعظ به من كان منكم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ذلكم أزكى لكم وأطهر والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون(232) والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعة وعلى المولود له رزقهن و كسوتهن بالمعروف لا تكلف نفس إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها ولا مولود له بولده وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك فإن إرادا فصالا عن تراض منهما و تشاور فلا جناح عليهما وإن اردتم أن تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليكم إن سلمتم ما آتيتم يالمعروف واتقوا الله وعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير(233) والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا فإذا بلغن أجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن بالمعروف والله بما تعملون خبير(234) ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن ولكن لا تواعدوهن سرا إلا أن تقولوا قولا معروفا واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في انفسكم فاحذروه إن الله غفور حليم(235) لاجناح عليكم طلقتم النساء ما لم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضة فمتعوهن على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المحسنين(236)وإن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضة فنصف ما فرضتم إلا أن يعفون أو يعفوا الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وأن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم إن الله بما تعملون بصير(237) حافظوا على الصلوات و الصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين(238) فإن خفتم فرجالا أو ركبانا وإن أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون(239) والذين يتوفون ويذرون ازواجا وصية لأزواجهم متاعا إلى الحول غير اخراج فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في انفسهن من معروف والله عزيز حكيم(240) وللمطلقات متاع بالمعروف حقا على المتقين(241) كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون(242)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح للإخت بنت الإمارات

أن = أو (231) من السرعة

نعمة = نعمت (231)

نسيتي (بينهم) (232)

ذلك = ذلكم (232)

ولا تضار = لا تضار (233) زيادة الواو

أزواجكم = أزواجاً (234)

واعلموا الله = واعلموا أن الله (235)

إلا أن يعفوا = إلا أن يعفون (237)

متاعاً = متاعٌ (241)

نسيتي (حقاً) (241)

----------


## بنت الامارات

خيييييييييييبه كل هذي اخطاء يا بنت النوخذه .. ههههههههههههه ..

تسميع اليوم 
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
"الم تر الى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم الوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم احياهم ان الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن اكثر الناس لا يشكرون . وقاتلوا في سبيل الله واعلموا ان الله سميع عليم . من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه اضعافا كثيرة والله يقبض وبيصط واليه ترجعون "

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس
نسيت كلمة ( له) (245)

وعندج خطأ إملائي من السرعة (بيصط = يبصط) (245)



تسميع السبت (243-245)

(( ألم إلى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم ألوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم أحياهم إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون(243) وقاتلوا في سبيل الله واعلموا أن الله سميع عليم(244) من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له أضعافا كثيرة والله يقبض و يبسط وإليه ترجعون(245)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأحد (246)

(( ألم تر إلى من الملإ من بني إسرائيل من بعد موسى إذ قالوا لنبي لهم ابعث لنا ملكا نقاتل في سبيل الله قال وهل عسيتم إن كتب عليكم القتال أن ألا تقاتلوا قالوا وما لنا لا نقاتل في سبيل الله وقد أخرجنا من ديارنا وأبنائنا فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا إلا قليلا منهم والله عليم بالظالمين(246)

----------


## بنت الامارات

ممتازة بنت النوخذه بس في تسميع السبت يفضل ان انتي تكتبين 
" ويبصط " مثلما وردت في القرآن الكريم 
تسميع يوم الاحد .. زياده حرف " و " في هل عسيتم "
" أن ألا تقاتلوا " لا يوجد أن 
" وما لنا لا نقاتل " نقصتي حرف الالف " ومالنا ألا نقاتل "

تسيمع الاحد 
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" الم تر الى الملاء من بني اسرائيل اذ قالوا لنبي لهم ابعث لنا ملكا نقاتل في سبيل الله قال هل عسيتم ان كتب عليكم القتال الا تقاتلوا قالوا وما لنا الا نقاتل في سبيل الله وقد اخرجنا من ديارنا وابنائنا فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا الا قليل منهم والله عليم بالظالمين "

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع يوم الاثنين 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

"وقال لهم نبيهم ان الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكا قالوا انا يكون له الملك علينا ونحن احق بالملك منه ولم يؤت سعة من المال قال ان الله اصطفاه عليكم وزاده بسطة في العلم والجسم والله يؤتي ملكه من يشاء والله واسع عليم "

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع يوم الثلاثاء

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
"وقال نبيهم ان اية ملكه ان يأتيكم التابوت فيه سكينة من ربكم وبقية مما ترك ال موسى وال هارون تحمله الملائكة ان في ذلك لاية لكم ان كنتم مؤمنين "

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأثنين (247)

(( وقال لهم نبيهم إن الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكا قالوا أنى يكون له الملك علينا ونحن أحق بالملك منه ولم يؤت سعة من المال قال إن الله اصطفاه وزاده بسطة في العلم والجسم والله يؤتي ملكه من يشاء و الله واسع عليم(247)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الثلاثاء (248)

(( وقال لهم نبيهم إن آية ملكه أن يأتيكم التابوت فيه سكينة من ربكم وبقية مما ترك آل موسى وآل هارون تحمله الملائكة إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين(248)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

بنت الإمارات تسميع الأثنين ممتاز ماشالله عليج
وتسميع الثلاثاء ممتاز بس نسيتي كلمة (لهم)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

آسفة نسيت اصحح تسميع يوم الأحد

نسيتي (من بعد موسى)

----------


## بنت الامارات

ماشاء الله تسميع الاثنين والثلاثاء ممتاز اختي بنت النوخذه ..

تسميع الاربعاء 

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..

"فلما فصل طالوت بالجنود قال ان الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني ومن لم يطعمه فإنه مني الا من اغترف غرفة بيده فشربوا منه الا قليلا منهم فلما جاوزه هو والذين معه قالوا لا طاقة لنا اليوم بجالوت وجنوده قالوا الذين يظنون انهم ملاقوا الله كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين "

----------


## بنت النوخذة

آسفة ع التأخير

نسيتي (آمنوا)

قالوا = قال

تسميع الأربعاء (249)

(( فلما فصل طالوت بالجنود قال إنه الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني ومن لم يطعمه فإنه مني إلا من اغترف غرفة بيده فشربوا منه إلا قليلا منهم فلما جاوزه هو والذين آمنوا معه قالوا لا طاقة لنا اليوم بجالوت وجنوده فقال الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا الله كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة إن الله مع الصابرين(249)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الخميس (250-252)

(( ولما برزوا لجالوت وجنوده قالوا ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين (250) فهزموهم بإذن الله وقتل داود جالوت وآتاه الله الملك والحكمة وعلمه مما يشاء ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض ولكن الله ذو فضل على العالمين(251) تلك آيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق وإنك لمن المرسلين(252)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

مراجعة (243-252)

(( ألم تر إلى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم ألوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم أحياهم إن الله لذو فضل على الناس و لكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون(243) وقاتلوا في سبيل الله والله سميع عليم(244) من الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له أضعافا كثيرة والله يقبض و يبسط وإليه ترجعون(245)
ألم تر إلى الملأ من بني إسرائيل من بعد موسى إذ قالوا لنبي لهم ابعث لنا ملكا نقاتل في سبيل الله قال وهل عسيتم إن كتب عليكم القتال ألا تقاتلوا قالوا وما لنا ألا نقاتل في سبيل الله وقد أخرجنا من ديارنا وأبناءنا فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا إلا قليلا منهم والله عليم بالظالمين(246) وقال لهم نبيهم إن الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكا قالوا أنى يكون له الملك ونحن أحق بالملك منه ولم يؤت سعة من المال قال إن الله اصطفاه عليكم وزاده بسطة في العلم والجسم والله يؤتى ملكه من يشاء والله واسع عليم(247) وقال لهم نبيهم إن آية ملكه إن يأتيكم التابوت فيه سكينة من ربكم وبقية مما ترك آل موسى وآل هارون تحمله الملائكة إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين(248) فلما فصل طالوت بجنوده قال إن الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فإنه ليس مني و من لم يطعمه فإنه مني إلا من اغترف غرفة بيده فشربوا منه إلا قليلا منهم فلما جاوزه هو والذين آمنوا معه قالوا لا طاقة لنا اليوم بجالوت وجنوده فقال الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا الله كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله إن الله مع الصابرين(249) فلما برزوا لجالوت وجنوده قالوا ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين(250) فهزموهم بإذن الله وقتل داود جالوت وآتاه الله الملك والحكمة وعلمه مما يشاء ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض ولكن الله لذو فضل على العالمين(251) تلك آيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق وإنك لمن المرسلين(252)

----------


## بنت الامارات

ممتازه اختي بنت النوخذة بس عندج بعض الاخطاء في 

تسميع يوم الاربعاء
" فقال الذين " زيادة حرف الفاء 
نسيتي قوله تعالى "بإذن الله"

تسميع الخميس لا توجد أخطاء 

تصحيح تسميع المراجعة 

"وهل " زيادة الواو
" فلما برزوا " ولما برزوا "

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع المراجعة 

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" الم تر الى الذين اخرجوا من ديارهم وهم الوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم احياهم ان الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن اكثر الناس لا يشكرون . وقاتلوا في سبيل الله واعلموا ان الله سميع عليم . من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له اضعافا كثيرة والله يقبض ويبسط واليه ترجعون . الم تر الى الملأ من بني اسرائيل من بعد موسى اذ قالوا لنبي لهم ابعث لنا ملكا نقاتل في سبيل الله قال هل عسيتم ان كتب عليكم القتال الا تقاتلوا قالوا وما لنا ألا نقاتل في سبيل الله وقد اخرجنا من ديارنا وابنائنا فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا الا قليلا منهم والله عليم بالظالمين . وقال لهم نبيهم ان الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكا قالوا انى يكون له الملك علينا ونحن احق بالملك منه ولم يؤت سعة من المال قال ان الله اصطفاه عليكم وزاده بسطة في العلم والجسم والله يؤتي ملكه من يشاء والله واسع عليم . وقال لهم نبيهم ان ءاية ملكه ان يأتيكم التابوت فيه سكينة من ربكم وبقية مما ترك ال موسى وال هارون تحمله الملائكة ان في ذلك لأية لكم ان كنتم مؤمنين . فلما فصل طالوت بالجنود قال ان الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني ومن لم يطعمه فإنه مني الا من اغترف غرفة بيده فشربوا منهم الا قليلا منهم فلما جاوزه هو والذين ءامنوا معه قالوا لا طاقة لنا اليوم بجالوت وجنوده قال الذين يظنون انهم ملاقوا الله كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين . ولما برزوا لجالوت وجنوده قالوا ربنا افرغ علينا صبرا وثبت اقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين . فهزموهم بإذن الله وقاتل داود جالوت وءاتاه الله الملك والحكمة وعلمه مما يشاء ولولا دفع الناس بعضهم لفسدت الارض ولكن الله ذو فضل على العالمين . تلك ءايات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق وانك لمن المرسلين "

----------


## بنت الامارات

الآن نبدأ ان شاء الله تعالى بمراجعة الجزء الثاني .. فهل نقوم بتسميع حزب كل يوم أو صفحتين كل يوم .. ؟

----------


## %%الألمــــــــاسه%%

بالتوفيج بناات

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع مراجعة الجزء الثاني الايات ( 142/157)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم . وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها الا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وان كانت لكبيرة الا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع ايمانكم ان الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم. قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره وان الذين اتوا الكتاب ليعلمون انه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون . ولئن اتيت الذين اوتوا الكتاب ما تبعوا قبلتك وما انت بتابع قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض ولئن اتبعت اهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك العلم انك اذا لمن الظالمين . الذين اتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون ابناءهم وان فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون . الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات اين ما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعا ان الله على كل شئ قدير . ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وانه الحق من ربك فلا تكون غافل عما تعملون . ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة الا الذين ظلموا فلا تخشوهم واخشون ولأتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون . كما ارسلنا فيكم رسول فيكم يتلوا عليكم اياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب و الحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون . فاذكروني اذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون . يا ايها الذين امنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة ان الله مع الصابرين .ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله اموات بل احياء ولكن لا تشعرون . ولنبلونكم بشئ من الجوع والخوف ونقص من الاموال وبشر الصابرين . الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة واؤلئك هم المهتدون "

----------


## بنت النوخذة

آسفة ع التأخير

مراجعة الجزء لاثاني (142-157)

(( سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم(142) وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وإن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم(143) قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون(144) ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك وما أنت بتابع قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض ولئن اتبعت أهوائهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذا لمن الظالمين(145) الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم وإن فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون(146) الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين(147) ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أين ما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعا إن الله على كل شيء قدير(148) ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون(149) ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم واخشوني ولأتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون(150) كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلوا عليكم آياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون(151) فاذكروني اذكركم واشكروا لي و لاتكفرون(152) يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين(153) ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء ولكن لا تشعرون(154) ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات(155) وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون(156) أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون(157)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

بنت الإمارات عندج اخطاء بسيطة بس لو ترقمين الآيات يكون أفضل لإن في آيات مدموجة

اتوا =اوتوا (143)

نسيت (من) (145)

الحق = للحق (149)

فلا تكون غافل = وما الله بغافل (149)

رسولا فيكم = رسولا منكم (151)

الجوع و الخوف = الخوف و الجوع (155)

نسيتي كلمة(منهم) (150)

نسيتي من الأنفس و الثمرات (155)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الايات ( 158/176)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" ان الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت او اعتمر فلا جناح عليه ان يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم (158)ان الذين يكتمون ما انزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون (159)الا الذين تابوا واصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك اتوب عليهم وانا التواب الرحيم (160)ان الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أؤلئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس اجمعين (161)خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون (162)وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم (163) ان في خلق السماوات والارض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر يما ينفع الناس وما انزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الارض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والارض لايات لقوم يعقلون (164)ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله اندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين امنوا اشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا اذ يرون العذاب ان القوة لله جميعا وان الله شديد العقاب (165) اذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذب وتقطعت بهم الاسباب (166)وقال الذين اتبعوا لو ان لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرءوا منا كذلك يريهم الله اعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار (167) يا ايها الناس كلوا ما في الارض حلالا طيبا ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان انه لكم عدو مبين (168) انما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وان تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون (169)واذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما انزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما الفينا عليه اباءنا او لو كان اباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون (170) ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع الا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون (171) يا أيها الذين امنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله ان كنتم إياه تعبدون ( 172) انما حرم عليكم الدم ولحم الخنزير وما اهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا اثم عليه ان الله غفور رحيم (173) ان الذين يكتمون ما انزل الله من الكتاب ويشترون به ثمنا قليلا اولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم الا النار ولا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب اليم (174) اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى والعذاب بالمغفرة فما اصبرهم على النار ( 175) ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وا الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد ( 176)"

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع ممتاز بنت النوخذة ماشاء الله بس دخلتي ايه 156 مع 157

----------


## بنت النوخذة

مراجعة (158-176)

((إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم(158) إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون(159) إلا الذن تابوا وأصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وأنا التواب الرحيم(160) إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين(161) خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولاهم ينظرون(162) وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم(163) إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما أنزلنا من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة و تصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون(164) ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله وإن الذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا وأن الله شديد العذاب(165) إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب و تقطعت بهم الأسباب(166) وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرؤا منا كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار(167) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا مما في الأرض حلالا طيبا ولاتتبعوا خطوات الشطيان إنه لكم عدو مبين(168) إنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون(169) وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا أولو كان آباؤههم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون(170) ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون(171) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون(172) إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم(173) إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتاب ويشترون به ثمنا قليلا أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم إلا النار ولا يكلمهم الله ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم(174) أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى والعذاب بالمغفرة فما أصبرهم على النار(175) ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وإن كثيرا من الناس لفي شقاق بعيد(176)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ممتازة بس اغلاط بسيطة  :Smile: 

شديد العقاب = شديد العذاب (165)

من السرعة العذب = العذاب (166)

ما = مما (168)

نسيتي (الميتة) (173)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع المراجعة ( 177/188)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" ليس البر ان تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من امن بالله واليوم الاخر والملائكة والنبيين واتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل والسائلين وفي الرقابوأقام الصلاة واتى الزكاة والموفون بعهدهم اذا عاهدوا والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس أولئك الذين صبروا وأولئك هم المتقون (177) يا ايها الذين امنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد والانثى بالانثى فمن عفي له من اخيه شئ فاتباع بمعروف واداء اليه باحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمة فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب اليم (178)ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الالباب لعلكم تتقون (179) كتب عليكم اذا حضر احدكم الموت ان ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين والاقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين (180)فمن بدله بعدما سمعه فإنما اثمه على الذين يبدلونه ان الله سميع عليم (181) فمن خاف من موص جنفا او اثما فأصلح بينهم فلا اثم عليه ان الله غفور رحيم (182)يا ايها الذين امنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون ( 183)اياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا او على سفر فعدة من ايام اخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين فمن تطوع خيرا فهو خيرا له وان تصوموا خير لكم ان كنتم تعلمون ( 184) شهر رمضان الذي انزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضا او على سفر فعدة من ايام اخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ماهداكم ولعلكم تشكرون ( 185) وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب اجيب دعوة الداع اذا دعان فليستجيوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون (186) احل لكم ليلة الصيام الى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وانتم لباس لهن علم الله انكم كنتم تختانون انفسكم فتاب عليكم وعفا عنكم فالان باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يبتين لكم الخيط الابيض من الخيط الاسود من الفجر ثم اتموا الصيام الى الليل ولا تباشروهن وانتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله اياته للناس لعلهم يتقون (187)ولا تأكلوا اموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها الى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من اموال الناس وانتم لا تعلمون ( 188) "

----------


## بنت الامارات

بارك الله فيج بس عندج بعض الاغلاط ..
من البينات من بعد = نسيتي " من البينات والهدى من بعد "
وإن الذين آمنوا = زيادة إن 
يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا = يا أيها الناس كلوا 
ولا يكلمهم الله ولا يزكيهم = و يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم 
وإن كثيرا من الناس لفي شقاق بعيد = وان الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الثلاثاء (189/202)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

"يسألونك عن الاهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج وليس البر ان تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر من اتقى واتوا البيوت من ابوابها واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون (189)وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا ان الله لا يحب المعتدين (190)واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم واخرجوهم من حيث اخرجوكم والفتنة اشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين (191)فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم (192)وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فان انتهوا فلا عدوان الا على الظالمين (193)الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله مع المتقين (194)وانفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم الى التهلكة واحسنوا ان الله يحب المحسنين (195)واتموا الحج والعمرة لله فإن احصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي ولا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا او به اذى من رأسه ففدية صيام او صدقة او نسك فإا امنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة الى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام سبعة ايام في الحج وثلاثة اذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن اهله حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله شديد العقاب (196)الحج اشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى واتقون يا أولي الالباب (197) ليس عليكم جناح ان تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فإذا افضتم من عرفات فاذكرو الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم وان كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين ( 198)ثم افيضوا من حيث افاض الناس واستغفروا الله ان الله غفور رحيم (199)فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم ءاباءكم او اشد ذكرا فمن الناس من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا وماله في الاخرة من خلاق (200)ومنهم من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار(201)أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب (202)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأثنين (177-188)

(( ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر والملائكة و الكتاب والنبيين وآتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى واليتامى والمساكين والسائلين وفي الرقاب وأقام الصلاة آتى الزكاة والموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس أولئك الذين صدقوا وأولئك هم المتقون(177) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر و العبد بالعبد والأنثى بالأنثى فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء فاتباع بالمعروف وآداء إليه باحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمة فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم(178) ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون(179) كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين والأقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين(180) فمن بدله بعدما سمعه فإنما إثمه على الذين يبدلونه والله سميع عليم(181) فمن خلف من موص جنفا أو إثما فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه والله غفور رحيم(182) يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون(183) أياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين ومن تطوع خيرا فهو خير له وأن تصوموا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون(184) شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فيصمه ومن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون(185) وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي و ليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون(186) أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وانتم لباس لهن علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم فتاب عليكم وعفا عنكم فالآن باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر وأتموا الصيام إلى الليل ولا تباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله آياته للناس لعلهم يتقون(187) ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالإثم وأنتم تعلمون(188)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الثلاثاء (189-202)

(( يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج وليس البر بأن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر من اتقى وأتوا البيوت من أبوابها واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون(189) وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين(190) واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم والفتنة أشد من القتل ولا تقتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين(191) فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم(192) وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين(193) الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام و الحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين(194) وأنفقوا في سبيل الله و لاتلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين(195) وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدى ولا تحلقوا رؤوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك فإذا أمنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب(196) الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله وتزودا فإن خير الزاد االتقوى واتقون يا أولي الألباب(197) ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم وإن كنتم من قبل لمن الضالين(198) وأفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم(199) فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم آباءكم أو اشد ذكرا ومن الناس من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا وماله في الآخرة من خلاق(200) ومنهم من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار(201) أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب(202)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح تسميع يوم الأثنين

نسيتي (والكتاب) (177)

صبروا = صدقوا (177)

بمعروف = بالمعروف (178)

نسيتي (الرفث) (187)

نسيتي (بالإثم) (188)

وانتم لا تعلمون = وانتم تعلمون (188)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح يوم الثلاثاء

أن = بأن (189)

نسيتي (من) (196)

فإا= فإذا (196) (من السرعة)

عكستي:
فصيام سبعة ايام في الحج وثلاثة إذا رجعتم) = فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج و سبعة إذا رجعتم) (196)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأربعاء(203-218)

(( واذكروا الله في أيام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون(203)ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام(204) وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد ويهلك الحرث و النسل و الله لا يحب الفساد(205) وإذا قيل له اتق الله اخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم ولبئس المهاد(206) ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله والله رؤوف بالعباد(207) يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا في السلم كافة و لاتتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين(208) فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم(209) هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام و الملائكة وقضي الأمر وإلى الله ترجع الأمور(210)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأربعاء(203-218)

(( واذكروا الله في أيام معدودات فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون(203) ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام(204) وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد(205) وإذا قيل له اتق الله اخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم ولبئس المهاد(206) ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله والله رؤوف بالعباد(207) يا أيها الذين آمنوا ادخلوا في السلم كافة ولاتتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين(208) فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا أن الله عزيز حكيم(209) هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام والملائكة وقضي الأمر وإلى الله ترجع الأمور(210) سل بني إسرائيل كم آتيناهم من آية بينة ومن يبدل نعمة الله من بعد ما جاءته البينات فإن الله شديد العقاب(211) زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا ويسخرون من الذين آمنوا و الذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب(212) كان الناس أمة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين وأنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه وما اختلف فيه إلا الذين اوتوه ن بعد ما جاءتهم البينات بغيا بينهم فهدى الله الذين آمنوا لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم(213)أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء و الضراء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه متى نصر إلا إن نصر الله قريب(214) يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما أنفقتم من خير فللوالدين والأقربين واليتامى و المساكين وابن السبيل وما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله به عليم(215) كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهوخير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون(216) يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام وإخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله والفتنة أكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(217) إن الذين آمنوا والذين هاجرواو جاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمت الله والله غفور رحيم(218)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الخميس (219-232)

(( يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر قل فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع للناس وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون(219) في الدنيا والآخرة ويسألونك عن اليتامى قل اصلاح لهم خير وإن تخالطوهم فإخوانكم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم والله عزيز حكيم(220) ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو أعجبتكم و لا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولو أعجبكم أولئك يدعون إلى النار والله يدعوا إلى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين لكم آياته لعلكم تتذكرون(221) ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولاتقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فأتوهم من حيث أمركم الله إن الله يحب التوابين و يحب المتطهرين(222) نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله....(223) ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لإيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا و تصلحوا بين الناس و الله سميع عليم(224) لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم(225) للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص أربعة أشهر فإن فاؤا فإن الله عزيز حكيم(226) وإن عزمزا الطلاق فإن الله غفور رحيم(227) والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء ولا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وبعولتهن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحا ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة والله عزيز حكيم(228)الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان ولا يحل لكم أن تأخذوا شيئا مما آتيتموهن إلا أن يخافا ألا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به تلك حدود الله لا تعتدوها ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون(229) وإذا طلقتم النساء فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا ان يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون(230) وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف أو سرحوهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضرارا لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ولا تتخذوا آيات الله هزوا واذكروا نعمت الله عليكم وما أنزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمة يعظكم به واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله بكل شيء عليم(231) وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن ازواجهن إذا تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذلك يوعظ به من كان منكم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ذلكم أزكى لكم وأطهر والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون(232)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع المراجعة (142/202)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولهاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم (142) وكذلك جعلناكم امة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها الا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وان كانت لكبيرة الا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع ايمانهم ان الله لرؤوف رحيم ( 143) قد نرى نقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره وإن الذين أنوا الكتاب ليعلمون انه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون (144)ولئن اتيت الذين اتوا الكتاب ما تبعوا قبلتك وما انت بتابع قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض ولئن اتبعت اهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم انك اذا لمن الظالمين (145) الذين اتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون ابناءهم وان فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون (146)الحق من ربك فلا تكن من الممترين (147)ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات اين ما تكونوا يأت الله بكم جميعا ان الله على كل شئ قدير (148)ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وانه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون (149) ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة الا الذين ظلموا فلا تخشوهم واخشون ولأتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون (150) كما ارسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلوا عليكم اياته ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون(151) فاذكروني اذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون ( 152)يا ايها الذين امنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة ان الله مع الصابرين ( 153) ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله اموات بل احياء ولكن لا تشعرون (154) ولنبلونكم بشئ من الجوع والخوف ونقص من الاموال والانفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين (155) الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون (156) اؤلئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة واؤلئك هم المهتدون(157) ان الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت او اعتمر فلا جناح عليه ان يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم(158) ان الذين يكتمون ما انزلنا من الهدى والبينات من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب اؤلئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون (159)الا الذين تابوا واصلحوا وبينوا فأؤلئك اتوب عليهم وانا التواب الرحيم (160)ان الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار اؤلئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس اجمعين (161)خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون (162)وإلهكم اله واحد لا اله الا هو الرحمن الرحيم (163)ان في خلق السماوات والارض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما انزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الارض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والارض لايات لقوم يعقلون (164) ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله اندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين امنوا اشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا اذ يرون العذاب ان القوة لله جميعا وان الله شديد العقاب (165)اذا تبرا الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الاسباب ( 166) وقال الذين اتبعوا لو ان لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرأوا منا كذلك يريهم الله اعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار (167) يا ايها الناس كلوا مما في الارض حلالا طيبا ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان انه لكم عدو مبين (168)انما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وان تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون (169)وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما انزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما الفينا عليه اباءنا او لو كان اباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون ( 170) ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع الا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون (171) يا ايها الذين امنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله ان كنتم اياه تعبدون (172)انما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما اهل لغير الله فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا اثم عليه ان الله غفور رحيم (173)ان الذين يكتمون ما انزل الله من الكتاب ويشترون به ثمنا قليلا اولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم الا النار ولا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب اليم (174) اؤلئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى والعذاب بالمغفرة فما اصبرهم على النار(175) ذلك ان الله نزل الكتاب بالحق وان الذين اختلفوا لفي شقاق بعيد ( 176) ليس البر ان تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من امن بالله واليوم الاخر والملائكة والكتب والنبيين واتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل والسائلين وفي الرقاب واقام الصلاة واتى الزكاة والموفون بعهدهم اذا عاهدوا والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس اؤلئك هم الذين صدقوا وأؤلئك هم المتقون (177) يا ايها الذين امنوا كتب عليكم القصاص الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد والانثى بالانثى فمن عفي له من اخيه شئ فاتباع بالمعروف واداء اليه باحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمة فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب اليم (178) ولكم في القصاص حياة يا اولي الالباب لعلكم تتقون ( 179)كتب عليكم اذا حضر احدكم الموت ان ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين والاقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين (180)فمن بدله بعدما سمعه فإنما اثمه على الذين يبدلونه ان الله سميع عليم ( 181) فمن خاف من موص جنفا او اثما فأصلح بينهم فلا اثم عليه ان الله غفور رحيم (182)يا ايها الذين امنوا كتب عليكم القصاص كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون ( 183)اياما معدودات فمن كان منكم مريضا او على سفر فعدة من ايام اخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين فمن تطوع خيرا فهو خيرا له وان تصوموا خيرا لكم ان كنتم تعلمون ( 184) شهر رمضان الذي انزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضا او على سفر فعدة من ايام اخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون (185) وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب اجيب دعوة الداع اذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون (186)احل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث الى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وانتم لباس لهن علم الله انكم كنتم تختانون انفسكم فتاب عليكم وعفا عنكم فالان باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الابيض من الخيط الاسود من الفجر ثم اتموا الصيام الى الليل ولا تباشروهن وانتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله للناس اياته لعلهم يتقون (187) ولا تأكلوا اموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها الى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من اموال الناس وانتم تعلمون ( 188) يسألونك عن الاهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج وليس البر بأن تاتوا البيوت من ظهروها ولكن البر من اتقى واتوا البيوت من ابوابها واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون ( 189) وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا ان الله لا يحب المعتدين ( 190) واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم واخرجوهم من حيث اخرجوكم والفتنة اشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين (191) فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم (192) وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فان انتهوا فلا عدوا الا على الظالمين ( 193) الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله مع المتقين ( 194) وانفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم الى التهلكة واحسنوا ان الله يحب المحسنين ( 195) واتموا الحج والعمرة لله فإن احصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي ولا تحلقوا رؤسكم حتى يبلغ الهدي محله فمن كان منكم مريضا او به اذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام او صدقة او نسك فإذا امنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة الى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة ايام في الحج وسبعة اذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن اهله حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله واعلمو ان الله شديد العقاب (196) الحج اشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله وتزودوا فإن اخير الزاد التقوى واتقون يا اولي الالباب (197) ليس عليكم جناح ان تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فإذا افضتم من عرفات فاذكرا الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم وان كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين (198)ثم افيضوا من حيث افاض الناس واستغفروا الله ان الله غفور رحيم (199)فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم اباءكم او اشد ذكرا فمن الناس من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا وما له في الاخرة من خلاق (200) ومنهم من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار (201)اؤلئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب (202)

----------


## بنت الامارات

بنت النوخذه برد براجع تسميعج ان شاء الله بعدين .. بس شو تسميع الخميس والاربعاء ؟؟ تابع للاسبوع اللي بعده صح ؟؟

----------


## بنت النوخذة

اسمحيلي اختي بنت الإمارات خربطت وتلخبطت وخبصت الدنيا (الصراحة ما جيكت ع الجدول توقعت بنراجع حزب حزب) والله آسفة الحين مب عارفة كيف اصحح الغلطة  :Frown:

----------


## بنت الامارات

لا عادي فديتج بنت النوخذه خلاص بنراجع كل يوم حزب حزب مثل ما سويتي .. شو رايج ؟؟عشان نحاول نخلص سورة البقرة قبل رمضان ان شاء الله تعالى ..

----------


## بنت النوخذة

مشكورة الغالية بنت الإمارات خلاص بنسوي مثل ما قلتي  :Smile: ....يعني انتي راجعتي لين 202 

انزين راجعي اليوم من 203- 218
وباحر من 219 -232 وجذيه بتكونين وياي ومن يوم الأثنين بنكمل ويا بعض  :Smile:  شو رايج  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الامارات

اسمحيلي امس يوم دخلت بعد ما صححت الاخطاء اللي عندج اخترب الجهاز وبند .. وما قدرت ادخل الا اليوم .. 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

"واذكروا الله في أياما معدودات فمن تعجل فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم إليه تحشرون (203) ومن الناس من يعجبك قوله في الحياة الدنيا ويشهد الله على ما في قلبه وهو ألد الخصام (204) وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض ليفسد فيها ويهلك الحرث والنسل والله لا يحب الفساد (205) وإذا قيل الله اتق الله أخذته العزة بالإثم فحسبه جهنم ولبئس المهاد (206) ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله والله رءوف بالعباد (207) يا ايها الذين امنوا ادخلوا في السلم كافة ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين (208) فإن زللتم من بعد ما جاءتكم البينات فاعلموا ان الله عزيز حكيم (209) هل ينظرون إلا ان يأتيهم الله في ظلل من الغمام والملائكة وقضي الامر والى الله ترجع الأمور (210) سل بني إسرائيل كم آتيناهم من آية بينة ومن يبدل نعمة الله من بعد ما جاءته فإن الله شديد العقاب (211) زين للذين كفروا الحياة الدنيا ويسخرون من الذين امنوا والذين اتقوا فوقهم يوم القيامة والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب ( 212) كان الناس امة واحد فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين وانزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه وما اختلف فيه الا الذين اتوه من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات بغيا بينهم فهدى الله الذين امنوا لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه والله يهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم (213) ام حسبتم ان تدخلو الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول والذين امنوا معه متى نصر الله الا ان نصر الله قريب (214) يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل ما انفقتم من خير فللوالدين والاقربين واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل وما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله به عليم (215) كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى ان تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وانتم لا تعلمون (216) يسألونك عن المسجد الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام واخراج اهله منه اكبر عند الله والفتنة اكبر من القتل ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردونكم عن دينكم ان استطاعوا ومن يرتدد منكم عن دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت اعمالهم في الدنيا والاخرة وأؤلئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (217) ان الذين امنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمت الله والله غفور رحيم (218)"

----------


## بنت الامارات

تصحيح تسميع الاثنين 

والله سميع عليم(181( = ان الله سميع عليم
والله غفور رحيم(182( = ان الله غفور رحيم
ومن تطوع = فمن تطوع
فيصمه = فليصمه
وأتموا الصيام = ثم أتموا

تصحيح تسميع يوم الثلاثاء

قبل = قبله 
وأفيضوا = ثم أفيضوا


تصحيح الأربعاء 

ليفسد ويهلك = ليفسد فيها ويهلك 

تصحيح الخميس

والله عزيز حكيم(220( ان الله عزيز حكيم 
ويبين لكم آياته = ويبين آياته للناس 
فأتوهم = فأتوهن 
واعلموا أن الله....(223( = واعلموا انكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين 
فإن الله عزيز حكيم(226( فإن الله غفور رحيم 
فإن الله غفور رحيم(227( = فإن الله سميع عليم 
شيئا مما آتيتموهن = مما آتيتموهن شيئا 
وإذا طلقتم النساء = فإن طلقها

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الايات (219/232)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

"يسألونك عن الخمر قل فيهما اثم كير ومنافع للناس واثمهما اكبر من نفعهما ويسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الايات لعلكم تتفكرون (219) في الدنيا والاخرة ويسألونك عن اليتامى قل اصلاح لهم خير وان تخالطوهم فإخوانكم والله يعلم المفسد من المصلح ولو شاء الله لأعنتكم ان الله عزيز حكيم (220) ولا تنكحوا المشركات حتى يؤمن ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو اعجبتكم ولا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا ولعبد مؤمن خير من مشرك ولوا اعجبكم أولئك يدعون الى النار والله يدعو الى الجنة والمغفرة بإذنه ويبين ءاياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون (221) ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو اذى للناس فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث امركم الله ان الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين (222) نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم انى شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم واتقوا الله واعلموا انكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين (223) ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم ان تبروا وتتقوا وتصلحوا بين الناس والله سميع عليم (224) لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في ايمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم (225) للذين يؤلون من نسائهم تربص اربعة اشهر فإن فاءوا فإن الله غفور رحيم (226) وان عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم (227) والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء ولا يحل لهن ان يكتمن ما خلق الله في ارحامهن ان كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر وبعولتهن احق بردهن في ذلك ان ارادوا اصلاحا ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة والله عزيز حكيم (228) الطلاق مرتان فإمساك بمعروف او تسريح بإحسان ولا يحل لكم ان تأخذوا مما اتيتموهن شيئا الا ان يخافا الا يقيما حدود الله فإن خفتم الا يقيما حدود الله فلا جناح عليهما فيما افتدت به تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون ( 229) فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما ان يتراجعا ان ظنا ان يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون (230) واذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن اجلهن فأمسكوهن بمعروف ولا تمسكوهن ضرارا لتعتدوا ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه ولا تتخذوا ايات الله هزوا واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم وما انزل عليكم من الكتاب والحكمة يعظكم به واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله بكل شئ عليم (231) واذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن اجلهن فلا تعضلوهن ان ينكحن ازواجهن اذا تراضوا بينهم بالمعروف ذلك يوعظ به من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر ذلكم ازكى لكم واطهر والله يعلم وانتم لا تعلمون (232)"

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الآيات (233/243)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

"والوالدت يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعة وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف لا تكلف نفس الا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها ولا مولود له بولده وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك فإن أرادا فصالا عن تراض منهما وتشاور فلا جناح عليهما وان أردتم ان تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليهما وان أردتم ان تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليكم إذا سلمتم ما اتيتم بالمعروف واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله بما تعملون بصير(233) والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن اربعة اشهر وعشرا فإذا بلغن اجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن بأنفسهن بالمعروف والله بما تعملون خبير (234) ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء او أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله انكم ستذكرونهن ولكن لا تواعدوهن سرا الا ان تقولا قولا معروفا ولا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب اجله واعلموا ان الله يعلم ما في انفسكم فاحذروه واعلموا ان الله غفور رحيم (235) لا جناح عليكم ان طلقتم النساء مالم تمسوهن او تفرضوا لهن فريضة ومتعوهن على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره حقا على المحسنين (236) وان طلقتموهن من قبل ان تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضة فنصف ما فرضتم الا ان يعفون او يعفو الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وان تعفو اقرب للتقوى ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم ان الله بما تعملون بصير (237) حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين (238) فإن خفتم فرجالا او ركبانا فإذا امنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم مالم تكونوا تعلمون (239) والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون ازواجا وصية لأزواجهم متاعا الى الحول غير اخراج فإن خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في انفسهن من معروف والله عزيز حكيم (240) وللمطلقات متاع بالمعروف حقا على المتقين (241) كذلك يبين الله لكم اياته لعلكم تتقون (242)"

----------


## بنت النوخذة

(233-242)

(( والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعة وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن لا تلكف نفس إلا وسعها لا تضار والدة بولدها ولا مولود له بولده وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك فإن أرادا فصالا عن تراض منهما وتشاور فلا جناح عليهما وإن أردتم أن تسترضعوا أولادكم فلا جناح عليكم إذا سلمتم ما آتيتم بالمعروف واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير(233) والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهر وعشرا فإذا بلغن أجلهن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهم بالمعروف والله بما تعملون خبير(234) لا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء أو أكننتم في أنفسكم علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن و لكن لا تواعدوهن سرا إلا أن تقولوا قولا معروفا ولا تعزموا عقدة النكاح حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه وعلموا أن الله غفور حليم(235) ولا جناح عليكم إن طلقتم النساء مالم تمسوهن أو تفرضوا لهن فريضة ومتعوهن على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره متاعا بالمعروف حقا على المحسنين(236) فإن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضة فنصف ما فرضتم إلا أن تعفون أو يعفوا الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وأن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم واتقوا لله واعلموا أن الله بكل شي عليم(237) حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين(238) فإن خفتم فرجالا أو ركبانا فإذا أمنتم فاذكروا الله كما علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون(239) والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون أزواجا وصية لأزواجهم متاعا إلى الحول غير إخراج فإذا خرجن فلا جناح عليكم فيما فعلن في أنفسهن من معروف والله عزيز حكيم(240) وللمطلقات متاع بالمعروف حقا على المتقين(241) كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون(242)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

آسفة ع التأخير

تسميع الثلاثاء (243-252)

(( ألم تر إلى الذين خرجوا من ديارهم وهم ألوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم أحياهم إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون(243)وقاتلوا في سبيل الله واعلموا أن الله سميع عليم(244) من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له أضعافا كثيرة والله يقبض ويبصط وإليه ترجعون(245) ألم تر الى الملأ من بني إسرائيل من بعد موسى إذ قالوا لنبي لهم ابعث لنا ملكا نقاتل في سبيل الله قال هل عسيتم إن كتب عليكم القتال ألا تاقتلوا قالوا وما لنا ألا نقاتل في سبيل الله وقد أخرجنا من ديارنا وأبنائنا فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا إلا قليل منهم والله عليم بالظالمين(246) وقال لهم نبيهم إن الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكا قالوا أنى يكون له الملك علينا ونحن أحق بالملك منه ولم يؤت سعة من المال قال إن الله اصطفاه عليكم وزاده بسطة في العلم والجسم والله يؤتي ملكه من يشاء والله واسع عليم(247) وقال لهم نبيهم إن آية ملكه أن يأتيكم التابوت فيه سكينة من ربكم وبقية مما ترك آل موسى وآل هارون تحمله الملائكة إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين(247) ولما فصل داود بالجنود قال إن الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني ومن لم يطعمه فإنه مني إلا من اغترف غرفة بيده فشربوا منه إلا قليلا منهم فلما جاوزه هو والذين وآمنوا معه قالوا لا طاقة لنا اليوم بجالوت وجنوده فقال الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا الله كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين(249) فلما برزوا لجالوت وجنوده قالوا ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين(250) فهزموهم بإذن الله وقتل داود جالوت وآتاه الله الملك والحكمة وعلمه مما يشاء ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض ولكن الله لذو فضل على العالمين(251) تلك آيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق وإنك لمن المرسلين(252)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الايات (243/252)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" ألم تر الى الذين اخرجوا من ديارهم وهم الوف حذر الموت فقال لهم الله موتوا ثم احياهم ان الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن اكثرهم لا يشكرون (243) وقاتلوا في سبيل الله واعلموا ان الله سميع عليم (244) من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له اضعافا كثيرة واله يقبض ويبصط واليه ترجعون (245) الم تر الى الملأ من بني اسرائيل من بعد موسى إذ قال لنبي لهم ابعث لنا ملكا نقاتل في سبيل الله قال هل عسيتم ان كتب عليكم القتال الا تقاتلوا قالوا وما لنا الا نقاتل في سبيل الله وقد اخرجنا من ديارنا وأبنائنا فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا الا قليلا منهم والله عليم بالظالمين ( 246) وقال لهم نبيهم ان الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكا قالوا انى يكون له الملك علينا ونحن احق بالملك منه ولم يؤت سعة من المال قال ان الله اصطفاه عليكم وزاده بسطة في العلم والجسم والله يؤتي ملكه من يشاء والله واسع عليم (247) وقال لهم نبيهم ان ءاية ملكه ان يأتيكم التابوت فيه سكينة من ربكم وبقية مما ترك ال موسى وال هارون تحمله الملائكة ان في ذلك لاية لكم ان كنتم مؤمنين ( 248) فلما فصل طالوت بالجنود قال ان الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني ومن لم يطعمه فإنه مني الا من اغترف غرفة بيده فشربوا منه الا قليلا منهم فلما جاوزه هو والذين امنوا معه قالوا لاطاقة لنا اليوم بجالوت وجنوده قال الذين يظنون انهم ملاقوا الله كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين ( 249) ولما برزوا لجالوت وجنوده قالوا ربنا افرغ علينا صبرا وثبت اقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين (250) فهزموهم بإذن الله وقتل داود جالوت وءاتاه الله الملك والحكمة وعلمه مما يشاء ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الارض ولكن الله ذو فضل على العالمين ( 251)تلك ءايات الله نتلوها عليكم بالحق وانك لمن المرسلين (252) "

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح تسميع (142-202)

ولهاهم = ولاهم (142)

ايمانهم = ايمانكم (143)

إن الله لرؤوف = إن الله بالناس لرؤوف (144)

نسيتي (بكل آية) (145)

يأت الله بكم = يأت بكم الله (148)

نسيتي (منهم) (150)

آياته = آياتنا (151)

الجوع والخوف = الخوف والجوع (155)

شديد العقاب = شديد العذاب (165)

ذلك أن الله = ذلك بأن الله (176)

والكتب = والكتاب (177)

زيادة كلمة (هم) (177)

نسيت (في القتلى) (178)

كتب عليكم القصاص = كتب عليكم الصيام (183)

يبين الله للناس آياته = يبين الله آياته للناس (187)

نسيتي (بالإثم) (188)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح (203-218)

نسيتي (في يومين) (203)

قيل الله = قيل له (206)

واحد = واحدة (213) من السرعة

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح تسميع (219-231)

كير = كبير (219) من السرعة

زيادة كلمة (للناس) (222)

نسيتي (منكم) (231)


تصحيح تسميع(233-242)

مكررة جملة مرتين في نفس الآية (233)

بأنفسهن = في أنفسهن(234)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح تسميع (243-252)

أخرجوا = خرجوا (243)

اكثرهم = اكثر الناس (243)

واله = والله (244) من السرعة

قال = قالوا (245)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأثنين (253-254)

((تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض منهم من كلم الله ورفع بعضهم درجات وآتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس ولو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات ولكن اختلفوا فمنهم من آمن ومنهم من كفر ولو شاء الله ما اقتتلوا ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد(253) يا أيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة والكافرون هم الظالمون(254)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الاثنين والثلاثاء (253/256)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض منهم من كلم الله ورفع بعضهم درجات وءاتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وايدناه بروح القدس ولو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات ولكن اختلفوا فمنهم من ءامن ومنهم من كفر ولو شاء الله ما اقتتلوا ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد (253)يا أيها الذين امنوا انفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة والكافرون هم الظالمون ( 254) الله الذي لا إله الا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في السماوات ومافي الارض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده الا بإذنه يعلم ما بين ايديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشئ من علمه الا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات والارض ولا يؤده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم(255) لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم (256)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تصحيح تسميع الايات (233/242)

وكسوتهن لا تلكف = وكسوتهن بالمعروف لا تكلف 
الكتاب أجله واتقوا الله = زيادة واتقوا الله
فإن طلقتموهن = وإن 
الا ان تعفون = إلا ان يعفون 
ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم واتقوا لله واعلموا أن الله بكل شي عليم =ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم ان الله بما تعملون بصير
فإذا خرجن = فإن خرجن

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الثلاثاء (255-256)

(( الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة و لانوم له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ولا يؤوده حفظهما وهوالعلي العظيم(255) لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم(256)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأربعاء (257-258)

(( الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور والذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور إلى الظلمات أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(257) ألم تر إلى الذي حاج ابراهيم في ربه أن آتاه الله الملك إذ قال ابراهيم ربي الذي يحيي ويميت قال أنا أحيي وأميت قال إبراهيم إن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فأتي بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين(258)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع مراجعة(253-258)

(( تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض منهم من كلم الله ورفع بعضهم درجات وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس ولو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات ولكن اختلفوا فمنهم من آمن ومنهم من كفر ولو شاء الله ما اقتتلوا ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد(253) يا أيها الذين آمنوا انفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة والكافرون هم الظالمون(254) الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم و لايحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات و الأرض ولا يؤوده حفظهما و هو العلي العظيم(255) لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم(256) الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور والذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور إلى الظلمات أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(257) ألم تر إلى الذي حاج إبراهيم في ربه أن آتاه الله الملك إذ قال إبراهيم ربي الذي يحيي ويميت قال أنا أحيي وأميت قال إبراهيم فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فأتي بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين(258)

----------


## بنت الامارات

اسمحيلي بنت النوخذه ما دخلت هاليومين لأن المنتدى ما كان يفتح عندي ..

تسميع المراجعة (253/258)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

"تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض منهم من كلم الله ورفع بعضهم درجات واتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وايدناه بروح القدس ولو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات ولكن اختلفوا فمنهم من امن ومنهم من كفر ولو شاء الله ما اقتتلوا ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد (253)يا ايها الذين امنوا انفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل ان يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة والكافرون هم الظالمون (254) الله لا إله الا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في السموات وما في الارض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده الا بإذنه يعلم ما بين ايديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشئ من علمه الا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السموات والارض ولا يؤده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم (255) لا اكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم (256) الله ولي الذين امنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات الى النور والذين كفروا اولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم النور الى الظلمات اولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون ( 257) الم تر الى الذي حاج ابراهيم في ربه ان الله الملك اذا قال ابراهيم ربي الذي يحيي ويميت قال انا احيي واميت قال ابراهيم فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فأت بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين (258)"

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الاية (259)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
" او كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها فال انى يحي هذه الله بعد موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما او بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر الى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه وانظر الى حمارك ولنجعلك ءاية للناس وانظر الى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال اعلم ان الله على كل شئ قدير (259)"



تسميع الايات (260/261)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" وإذ قال ابراهيم رب ارني كيف تحيي الموتى قال أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ اربعة من الطير فصرهن اليك ثم اجعل على جيل منهن جزءا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم الله عزيز حكيم (260)مثل الذين ينفقون في سبيل الله كمثل حبة انبت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائ حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم (261)"

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع (259)

((أو كالذي مر على قرية و هي خاوية على عروشها قال أنى يحيي هذه الله بعد موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر إلى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه وانظر إلى حمارك ولنجعلك آية للناس وانظر إلى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير(259)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع (260-261)

((وإذ قال إبراهيم ربي أرني كيف تحي الموتى قال أو لم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءا ثم ادعهن إليك يأتينك سعيا واعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم(260) مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم(261)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع (262-264)

(( الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ولا يتبعون ما أنفقوا مناً ولا أذى لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم و لاهم يحزنون(262) قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى والله غني حليم(263) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تبطلوا صداقتكم بالمن والأذى كالذي ينفق أمواله رئاء الناس ولا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلدا لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين(264)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع (265-266)

(( ومثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم ابتغاء مرضات الله كمثل جنة بربوة أصابها وابل فآتت أكلها ضعفين فإن لم يصبها وابل فطل والله بما تعملون بصير(265) أيود أحدكم أن تكون له جنة من نخيل وأعناب تجري من تحتها الأنهار فيها من كل الثمرات فأصابه الكبر وله ذرية ضعفاء فأصابها إعصار فيه نار فاحترقت كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون(266)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع (267-269)

(( يا أيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض ولا تيمموا الخبيث منه تنفقون ولستم بآخذيه إلا أن تغمضوا فيه واعلموا أن الله غني حميد(267) الشيطان يعدكم الفقر ويأمركم بالفحشاء والله يعدكم مغفرة منه وفضلا والله واسع عليم(268) يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء ومن يؤتى الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا وما يذكر إلا أولوا الألباب(269)

----------


## بنت الامارات

اسمحيلي والله ع التأخير .. ما دري شو فيني لين الحين ما قدرت ارتب وقتي مع الدوام .. بس ان شاء الله تعالى بحاول ..
تسميع الايات (259/269)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" أو كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها قال انى يحيى هذه الله بعد موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما او بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر الى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه احد وانظر الى حمارك ولنجعلك اية للناس وانظر الى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال اعلم ان الله على كل شئ قدير (259) وإذ قال ابراهيم رب كيف تحيي الموتى قال أو لم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ اربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم ان الله عزيز حكيم (260) مثل الذين ينفقون في سبيل الله كمثل حبة انبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم (261)الذين ينقفون أموالهم في سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعون ما انفقوا منا ولا اذى لهم اجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (262) قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يبتعها اذى والله غني حليم (263) يا أيها الذين امنوا لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن والأذى كالذي ينفق ماله رئاء الناس ولا يؤمن بالله ولا باليوم الاخر فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلدا لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين (264) ومثل الذين ينفقون ابتغاء مرضات الله وتثبيتا من انفسهم كمثل جنة اصابها وابل فأأت اكلها ضعفين فإن لم يصبها وابل فطل والله بما تعملون بصير (265)أيود احدكم ان تكون له جنة من نخيل واعناب تجري من تحتها الانهار له فيها من كل الثمرات وأصابه الكبر وله ذرية ضعفاء فأصابه اعصار فيه نار فاحترقت كذلك يبين الله لكم الايات لعلكم تتفكرون (265)يا ايها الذين ءامنوا انفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما اخرجنا لكم من الارض ولا تيمموا الخبيث منه تنفقون ولستم بآخذيه إلا ان تغمضوا فيه واعلموا ان الله غني حميد ( 266) الشيطان يعدكم الفقر ويأمركم بالفحشاء والله يعدكم مغفرة منه وفضلا والله واسع عليم (267)يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا وما يذكر الا اولو الالباب (269)"

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع يوم السبت 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" وما انفقتم من نفقة او نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه وما للظالمين من انصار (270) إن تبدوا الصدقات فنعما هي وان تخفوها وتؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم والله بما تعملون خبير (271) "

----------


## بنت النوخذة

آاااسفة واااد ع التأخير

تسميع المراجعة (259-269)

((أو كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها قال أنى يحي هذه الله بعد موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه فقال له كم لبثت فقال له لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر إلى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه وانظر إلى حمارك ولنجعلك آية للناس وانظر إلى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال اعلم أن الله على كل شي قدير(259) وإذ قال ابراهيم ربي أرني كيف تحيي الموتى قال أو لم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهم جزءا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم ان الله عزيز حكيم(260) مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم(261) إن الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعون ما أنفقوا منا ولا أذى لهم أجرهم عند ربهم و لاخوف عليهم و لاهم يحزنون(262) قول معروف خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى والله غني حليم(263) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن والأذى كالذي ينفق ماله رئاء الناس ولايؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلدا لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين(264) ومثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم ابتغاء مرضات الله وتثبيتا من أنفسهم كمثل جنة بربوة أصابها وابل فآتت أكلها ضعفين فإن لم يصبها وابل فطل والله بما تعملون بصير(265) أيود أحدكم أن تكون له جنة من نخيل وأعناب تجري من تحتها الأنهار له فيها من كل الثمرات فأصابه الكبر وله ذرية ضعفاء فأصابها إعصار فيه نار واحترقت كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات .....(266) يا أيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض ولا تيمموا الخبيث منه تنفقون ولستم بآخذيه إلا أن تغمضوا فيه والله غني حميد(267) الشيطان يعدكم الكفر ويأمركم بالفحشاء والله يعدكم مغفرة منه وفضلا والله واسع عليم(268) يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء ومن يؤتى الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا وما يذكر إلا أولوا الألباب(269)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع السبت (270-271)

((وما أنفقتم من نفقة أو نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه وما للظالمين من أنصار(270) إن تبدوا الصدقات فتعما هي وان تخفوها أو تؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم والله بما تعملون خبير(271)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الاحد

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

"ليس عليك هداهم ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم وما تنفقون الا ابتغاء وجه الله وما تنفقوا من خير يوف اليكم وانتم لا تظلمون (272)"

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأحد (272)

((ليس عليك هداهم ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وما أنفقتم من خير فلأنفسكم وما تنفقون إلا ابتغاء وجه الله وما تنفقوا من خير يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون(272)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح مراجعة الجمعة(253-258)

متازة بس نسيتِ (من) (257)

ونسيتِ (آتاه) (258)




فال = مطبعية (قال) من السرعة (259)

على جبل = على كل جبل (260)

نسيتِ (أن) (260)

ماىء= مائة (260)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح مراجعة (259-269)

زيادة كلمة (احد) (259)

نسيتِ كلمة (أرني) (260)

كررتى (بلى ولكن) ورا بعض (260)

ولا اليوم الآخر= واليوم اآخر (264)

نسيتِ كلمة (بربوة) (265)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

وتسميع السبت والأحد ممتاز  :Smile:  (270-272)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الاثنين 

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

"للفقراء الذين احصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضربا في الارض يحسبهم الجاهل اغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس الحافا وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم (273) الذين ينفقون اموالهم بالليل والنهار سرا وعلانية فلهم اجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (274)"

----------


## بنت الامارات

بارك الله فيج تسميع ممتاز بس غلطتين عندج

تسميع السبت

أو تؤتوها = وتؤتوها 


تسميع الاحد 

وما أنفقتم = وما تنفقوا

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع يوم الثلاثاء 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

"الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون الا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا انما البيع مثل الربا وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ما سلف وأمره الى الله ومن عاد فأولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (275)"

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأثنين (273-274)

((للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضربا في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافا وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم(273) الذين ينفقون أموالهم بالليل والنهار سرا وعلانية فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون(274)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الثلاثاء (275)

(( الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ما سلف وأمره إلى الله فمن عاد فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(275)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع المراجعة الايات (270/278)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

"وما انفقتم من نفقة او نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه وما للظالمين من انصار (270)ان تبدوا الصدقات فنعما هي وان تخفوها وتؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم والله بما تعملون خبير (271) ليس عليكم هداهم ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم وما تنفقون الا ابتغاء وجه الله وما تنفقوا من خير يوف اليكم وانتم لا تظلمون (272) للفقراء الذين احصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضربا في الارض يحسبهم الجاهل اغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيمامهم لا يسألون الناس الحافا وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم (273) الذين ينفقون اموالهم بالليل والنهار سرا وعلانية فلهم اجرهم عند ربهم فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ( 274) الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون الا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك انهم قالوا انما البيع مثل الربا واحل الله البيع وحرم الربا فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ما سلف وامره الى الله ومن عاد فأولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (275)يمحق الله الربا ويربي الصدقات والله لا يحب كل كفار اثيم (276) ان الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات وءاتوا الزكاة لهم اجرهم عند ربهم لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (277)يا أيها الذين امنوا اتقوا الله وذروا ما بقي من الربا ان كنتم مؤمنين(278)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع يوم السبت 
الايات (279/281)

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله وان تبتم فلكم رؤوس اموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون (279)وان كان ذو عسرة فنظرة الى ميسرة وان تصدقوا خير لكم ان كنتم تعلمون (280)واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه الى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون (281)"

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع المراجعة(270-278)

((وما أنفقتم من نفقة أو نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه وما للظالمين من أنصار(270) إن تبدو الصدقات فنعما هي وإن تخفوها أو تؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم والله خبير بما تعملون(271) ليس عليكم هداهم ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وما تنفقوا من خير فهو خير لكم وما تنفقون إلا ابتغاء وجه الله وما تنفقوا من خير يوف إليكم والله عليم حكيم(272) للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضربا في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافا....(273) الذين ينفقون أموالهم بالليل والنهار سرا وعلانية فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون(274) الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ما سلف وأمره إلى الله ....(275) يمحق الله الربا ويربي الصدقات والله لا يحب كل كفار أثيم(276) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولاهم يحزنون(277) يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وذروا ما بقي من الربا إن كنتم مؤمنين(278)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع السبت(279-281)

((فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله وإن تبتم فلكم رؤوس أموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون(279) وإن كان ذو عسرة فنظرة إلى ميسرة وأن تصدقوا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون(280) واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون(281)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأحد (282)

(( ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه وليكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل ولا يأب كاتب أن يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتق الله ربه ولا يبخس منه شيئا فإن كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها أو ضعيفا أو لا يستطيع أن يمل هو فليملل وليه بالعدل واستشهدوا برجلين من رجالكم فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء أن تضل إحداهما فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى ولا يأب الشهداء إذا ما دعوا ولا تسأموا إذا كتبتوه صغيرا أو كبيرا إلى أجله ذلكم أقسط عندالله وأٌقوم للشهادة وأدنى ألا ترتابوا إلا أن تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح ألا تكتبوها وأشهدوا اذا تبايعتم ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد وإن تفعلوا فذلك فسوق بينكم واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شيء عليم(282)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسنيع الأثنين(283)

((وإن كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا كاتبا فرهان مقبوضة وإن أمن بعضكم بعضا فليؤد الذي أؤتمن أمانته وليتق الله ربه ولا تكتموا الشهادة ومن يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه والله بما تعملون عليم(283)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الثلاثاء(284-285)

((لله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير(284) آمن الرسول بما انزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير(285)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الأربعاءالآية الأخيرة (286)

((لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين(286)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع المراجعة 
الايات 279/286)
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله وان تبتم فلكم رؤوس اموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون (279) وان كان ذو عسرة فنظرة الى ميسرة وان تصدقوا خير لكم ان كنتم تعلمون (280) واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه الى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون (281) يا ايها الذين امنوا اذا تداينتم بدين الى اجل مسمى فاكتبوه وليكتب كاتب بالعدل ولا يأب كاتب ان يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتق الله ربه ولا يبخس منه شيئا فإذا كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها او ضعيفا او لا يستطيع ان يمل فليملل وليه بالعد واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فأن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء ان تضل احداهما فتذكر احداهما الاخرى ولا يأب الشهداء اذا ما دعوا ولا تسأموا ان تكتبوه صغيرا او كبيرا الى اجله ذلكم اقسط عند الله واقوم للشهادة وأدنى الا ترتابوا الا ان تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناج الا تكتبوها واشهدوا اذا تبايعتم ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد وان تفعلوا فأنه فسوق بكم واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شي عليم (282)وان كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا كاتبا فرهان مقبوضة فإن امن بعضكم بعض فليؤد الذي اؤتمن امانته وليتق الله ربه ولا تكتموا الشهادة ومن يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه والله بما تعلمون عليم (283) لله ما في السموات وما في الارض وان تبدوا ما في انفسكم او تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله على كل شئ قدير (284) ءامن الرسول بما انزل اليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل ءامن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين احد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا واطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير (285) لا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او أخطأنا رنا ولا تحمل علينا اصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا مالاطاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين (286)"

----------


## بنت النوخذة

آسفة ع التأخير

تسميع المراجعة(279-286)

((فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله وإن تبتم فلكم رؤوس أموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون(279) وإن كان ذو عسرة فنظرة إلى ميسرة وأن تتوبوا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون(280) واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله....(281) يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه وليكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل ولا يأب الكاتب أن يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتق الله ربه و لايبخس منه شيئا فإن كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها او ضعيفا او لايستطيع ان يملل فليملل وليه بالعدل واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء أن تضل أحداهما فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى ولا يأب الشهداء إذا ما دعوا ولا تسأموا أن تكتبوه صغيرا أو كبيرا إلى أجله ذلكم أقسط عند الله وأقوم للشهادة وأدنى ألا ترتابوا إلا أن تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح ألا تكتبوها واشهدوا إذا تبايعتم ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد وإن تفعلوا فإنه فسوق بينكم واتقوا الله وليعلمكم الله والله بكل شيء عليم(282) وإن كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا كاتبا فرهان مقبوضة فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا فليؤد الذي أؤتمن آمانته وليتق الله ربه ولا تكتموا الشهادة ومن يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه والله بما تعملون عليم(283) لله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وما تبدوا في أنفسكم أو تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير(284) آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وقالو سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير(285) لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين(286)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

مراجعة الجزء الثالث الآية(253-262)

((تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض منهم من كلم الله ورفع بعضهم درجات وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس ولو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات ولكن اختلفوا فمنهم من آمن ومنهم من كفر ولوشاء الله ما اقتتل الذين كفروا ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد(253) يا أيها الذين آمنوا انفقوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة والكافرون هم الظالمون(254) الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له مافي السماوات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ولا يؤوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم(255) لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لانفصام لها والله سميع عليم(256) الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور والذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور إلى الظلمات أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(257) ألم تر إلى الذي حاج ابراهيم في ربه أن آتاه الله الملك إذ قال إبراهيم ربي الذي يحيي ويميت قال انا أحيي وأميت قال ابراهيم فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فأتي بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر والله يهدي القوم الظامين(258) أو كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها قال أنى يحيي هذه الله بعد موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر إلى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه وانظر إلى حمارك ولنجعلك آية للناس وانظر إلى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير(259)وإذ قال ابراهين رب أرني كيف تحيي الموتى قال أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم(260) مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم(261) إن الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعون ما أنفقوا منا ولا أذى لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون(262)

----------


## بنت الامارات

جدول مراجعة تسميع الايات (253/262)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

" تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض منهم من كلم الله ورفع بعضهم درجات وءاتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس ولو شاء ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جآءتهم البينات ولكن اختلفوا فمنهم من ءامن ومنهم من كفر ولو شاء الله ما اقتتلوا ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد (253) يا أيها الذين امنوا أنفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة والكافرون هم الظالمون (254) الله لا إله الا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في السموات ومافي الارض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده الا بإذنه يعلم ما بين ايديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشء من علمه الا ما بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات والارض ولا يؤده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم (255) لا اكره في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يؤمن بالله ويكفر بالطاغوت فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم (256) الله ولي الذين امنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات الى النور والذين كفروا اولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور الى الظلمات اولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (257) الم تر الى الذي حاج ابراهيم في ربه ان اتاه الله الملك إذ قال ابراهيم ربي الذي يحيي ويميت قال انا احيي واميت قال ابراهيم فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فأت بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين (258) او كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها قال انى يحيي الله هذه بعد موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما او بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر الى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه احد وانظر الى حمارك ولنجعلك اية للناس وانظر الى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين قال اعلم ان الله على كل شيء قدير (259) وإذ قال ابراهيم رب ارني كيف تحيي الموتى قال او لم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ اربعة من الطير فصرهن اليك ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم ان الله عزيز حكيما (260)مثل الذين ينفقون اموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة انبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم (261) الذين ينفقون اموالهم في سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعون ما انفقوا منا ولا اذى لهم اجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (262)"

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تسميع الحزب(263-271)

((قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى والله غفور حليم(263) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لاتبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن والأذى كالذي ينفق ماله رئاء الناس ولايؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلدا لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا والله لا يهدي الكافرين(264)ومثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم ابتغاء مرضات الله كمثل جنة بربوة أصابها وابل فآتت أكلها ضعفين وإن لم يصبها وابل فطل والله بما تعملون بصير(265)أيود أحدكم أن تكون له جنة من نخيل وأعناب تجري من تحتها الأنهار له فيها من كل الثمرات وأصابه الكبر وله ذرية ضعفاء فأصابها إعصار فيه نار فاحترقت كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون(266) يا ايها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض ولا تيمموا الخبيث منه تنفقون ولستم بآخذيه إلا أن تغمضوا فيه واعلموا أن الله غني حميد(267) الشيطان يعدكم الفقر ويأمركم بالفحشاء والله يعدكم مغفرة منه وفضلا والله واسع عليم(268) يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء ومن يؤتى الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا....(269) وما أنفقتم من نفقة أو نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه ...(270) إن تبدوا الصدقات فنعما هي وإن تخفوها وتؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم والله بما تعملون خبير(271)

----------


## بنت الامارات

تسميع الايات (263/270)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

"قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها اذى والله عني حليم(263)يا أيها الذين امنوا لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن والأذى كالذي ينفق ماله رئاء الناس ولا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلدا لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين (264) ومثل الذين ينقفون اموالهم ابتغاء مرضات الله وتثبيتا من انفسهم كمثل جنة بربوة اصابها وابل فأتت اكلها ضعفين فإن لم يصبها وابل فطل والله بما تعملون بصير (265) أيود أحدكم ان تكون له جنة من نخيل واعناب تجري من تحتها الأنهار له فيها من كل الثمرات وأصابه الكبر وله ذرية ضعفاء فأصابها اعصار فاحترقت كذلك يبين لكم الله الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون (266) يا أيها الذين امنوا انفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض ولا تيمموا الخبيث منه تنفقون ولستم بآخذيه إلا أن تغمضوا فيه واعلموا ان الله غني حميد (267) الشيطان يعدكم الفقر ويأمركم بالفحشاء والله يعدكم مغفرة منه وفضلا والله واسع عليم (268) يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا وما يذكر الا أولوا الالباب (269) وما انفقتم من نفقة او نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه وما للظالمين من انصار (270)ان تبدوا الصدقات فنعما هي وان تخفوها وتؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ويكفر عنكم سيئاتكم والله بما تعملون خبير (271)"

----------


## بنت النوخذة

آسفة ع التأخير تسميع مراجعة الجزء الثالث كاملا(253-286)

((تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض منهم من كلم الله ورفع بعضهم درجات وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس ولو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات فمنهم من آمن ومنهم من كفر ولو شاء الله ما اقتتلوا ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد(253) يا أيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلة ولا شفاعة والكافرون هم الظالمون(254) الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في السموات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ولا يؤوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم(255) لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم(256) الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور والذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور إلى الظلمات أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(257) ألم تر إلى الذي حاج ابراهيم في ربه أن آتاه الله الملك إذ قال ابراهيم ربي الذي يحيي ويميت قال أنا احيي وأميت قال إبراهيم فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فأتي بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين(258) أو كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها قال أنى يحي هذه الله بعد موتها فأماته الله مائة عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر إلى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه وانظر إلى حمارك ولنجعلك آية للناس وانظر إلى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير(259)وإذ قال ابراهيم ربي أرني كيف تحيي الموتى قال أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم أن الله عليم حكيم(260) مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم(261) إن الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعون ما أنفقوا منا ولا أذى لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون(262) قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى والله غني حليم(263) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتبعواا صدقاتكم بالمن والأذى كالذي ينفق ماله رئاء الناس ولا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلدا لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين(264) ومثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم ابتغاء مرضات الله وتثبيتا من أنفسهم كمثل جنة بربوة أصابها وابل فآتت أكلها ضعفين فإن لم يصبها وابل فطل والله بما تعملون بصير(265) أيود أحدكم أن تكون له جنة من نخيل وأعناب تجري من تحتها الأنهار له فيها من كل الثمرات فأصابه الكبر وله ذرية ضعفاء فأصابها إعصار فيه نار فاحترقت كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون(266) يا أيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض ولا تيمموا الخبيث منه تنفقون ولستم بآخذيه إلا أن تغمضوا فيه وعلموا أن الله غني حميد(267) الشيطان يعدكم الفقر ويأمركم بالفحشاء والله يعدكم مغفرة منه وفضلا والله واسع عليم(268) يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء ومن يؤتى الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا وما يتذكر إلا أولوا الألباب(296) وما أنفقتم من نفقة أو نذرتم من نذر فإن الله يعلمه وما للظالمين من انصار(270) إن تبدوا الصدقات فنعما هي وإن تخفوها وتؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم والله بما تعملون خبير(271) ليس عليك هداهم ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم وما تنفقون إلا ابتغاء وجه الله وما تنفقوا من خير يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون(272) للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضربا في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافا وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم(273) الذين ينفقون أموالهم بالليل والنهار سرا وعلانية لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون(274) الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ما سلف وأمره إلى الله ومن عاد فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(275) يمحق الله الربا ويربي الصدقات والله لا يحب كل كفار أثيم(276) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة لهم أجرهم عندر بهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون(277) يا ايها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وذروا ما بقي من الربا إن كنتم مؤمنين(278)فإن لم تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله فإن تبتم فلكم رؤوس أموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون(279) فإن كان ذو عسرة فنظرة إلى ميسرة وأن تصدقوا خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين(280) واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت ...(281) يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه وليكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل ولا يأب الكاتب أن يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتق الله ربه ولا يبخس منه شيئا وإن كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها أوضعيفا أو لا يستطيع أن يملل فليملل وليه بالعدل واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء أن تضل إحداهما فتذكر احداهما الأخرى ولا يأب الشهداء إذا ما دعوا ولا تسأموا ان تكتبوه صغيرا أو كبيرا إلى أجله ذلكم أقسط عند الله وأقوم للشهادة وأدنى ألا ترتابوا إلا أنت تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح ألا تكتبوها واشهدوا اذا تبايعتم ولا يضار كاتب و لا شهيد وإن تفعلوا فإنه فسوق بكم واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شيء عليم(282) وإن كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا كاتبا فرهان مقبوضة فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا فليؤد الذي أؤتمن امانته وليتق الله ربه ولا تكتموا الشهادة ومن يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه والله بما تعملون عليم(283) لله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وإن تخفوا ما في أنفسكم او تبدوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير(284)آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحدم من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير(285) لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا او أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولا نا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين(286)

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح تسميع الأثنين(273-274)

التسميع ممتاز  :Smile: 


تصحيح تسميع الثلاثاء (275)

التسميع ممتاز  :Smile:

----------


## بنت النوخذة

تصحيح مراجعة (270-278)

عليكم = عليك (272)

بسيمامهم = بسيماهم (273)

نسيتِ (واقاموا الصلاة) (277)


تصحيح تسميع السبت الايات (279/281)

التسميع ممتاز  :Smile: 


تصحيح تسميع المراجعة 
الايات 279/286)

نسيتي كلمة (بينكم) (282)

نسيتي كلمة(هو) (282)

فإذا كان = فإن كان (282)

اخطاء املائية من السرعة
بالعد = بالعدل (282)
رنا = ربنا(286)

----------


## بنت الامارات

فديتج بنت النوخذه السموووووووحة منج انشغلت والله الفترة الأخيرة بس كنت ادخل ع السريع عشان اجيك ع القسم .. والحين ان شاء الله بسمع .. وانتي ماشاء الله عليج سمعتي وخلصتي وبالمبارك عليج خلصتي سورة البقرة  :Smile: 

تسميع الايات (272/286)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" ليس عليك هداهم ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وما تنفقوا من خير فلأنفسكم وما تنفقون الا ابتغاء وجه الله وما تنفقوا من خير يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون (272) للفقراء الذين احصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضربا في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل اغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافا وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم (273) الذين ينفقون أموالهم بالليل والنهار سرا وعلانية فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (274) الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون الا كما يقوم الذي يتلبسه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ما سلف وأمره الى الله ومن عاد فأولئك اصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (275) يمحق الله الربا ويربي الصدقات والله لا يحب كل كفار اثيم (276) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (277)يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وذروا ما بقي من الربا ان كنتم مؤمنين (278)فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا فأذنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله وإن تبتم فلكم رؤوس أموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون (279)وان كان ذو عسرة فنظرة الى ميسر وان تصدقوا خير لكم ان كنتم تعلمون (280)واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه الى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون (281) يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذا تداينتم بدين الى اجل مسمى فاكتبوه وليكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل ولا يأب كاتب ان يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتق الله ربه ولا يبخس منه شيئا فإن كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها او ضعيفا او لا يستيطع ان يمل هو فليملل وليه بالعدل واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء ان تضل احدهما فتذكر احداهما الاخرى ولا يأب الشهداء اذا ما دعوا ولا تسأموا ان تكتبوه صغيرا او كبيرا الى أجله ذلكم اقسط عند الله واقوم للشهادة وأدنى الا ترتابوا الا ان تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح الا تكتبوها وأشهدوا اذا تبايعتم ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد وان تفعلوا فإنه فسوق بكم واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شئ عليم (282) وان كنتم على سفر ولم تجدوا فرهان مقبوضة فإن أمن بعضكم بعضا فليؤد الذي اتؤمن امانته وليتق الله ربه ولا تكتموا الشهادة ومن يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه والله بما تعملون عليم (283)لله ما في السماوات والأرض وان تبدوا ما في انفسكم او تخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفرلمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله على كل شئ قدير(284) ءامن الرسول بما أنزل اليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين احد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإلينا المصير ( 285) لا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها لا ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا اصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين (286)"

----------


## بنت النوخذة

الله يبارك فيج اختي بنت الإمارات  :Smile:  وانتي بعد مبروك عليج حفظ سورة البقرة والله ان شاء الله يثبتها في صدورنا

تصحيح التسميع

يتلبسه= يتخبطه (275)

زيادة (ولن تفعلوا) (279)

ميسر = ميسرة (280)

نسيتي(كاتبا) (283)

اتؤمن = اؤتمن (283)

نسيتي (وما في) (284)

----------


## بنت الامارات

ان شاء الله نكمل بعد حفظ سورة ال عمران  :Smile:

----------


## بنت النوخذة

ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------

